# Blind Reviews Round 2 ... who is in?



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Post below if you're interested, see the other thread if you're not sure what this is about. Who wants a crack at public humiliation or looking like a hero?

SeanGAR


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> Post below if you're interested, see the other thread if you're not sure what this is about. Who wants a crack at public humiliation or looking like a hero?
> 
> SeanGAR


I'll go.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Count me in...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I've got a lot of practice at public humiliation........I'm in.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm in. I publically humiliated myself last night via a bottle of Padron Reposada, so this should be cake



kansashat said:


> I've got a lot of practice at public humiliation........I'm in.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Im in. Most indobadbly


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Im in...I got a couple that I would like to get some feedback on :w


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Count me in. I will give it a shot.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

if i can make an ass out of myself ... let's roll baby !!! count me in!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

ME ME ME MEEEE
:tpd:

-Matt-


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

I think i wanna do this as well but I have one question...
How exactly do you ship the smokes? Send em in humi pouches or just in a box or what? Sounds like fun and already thought of a few smokes I'd like to send. :SM :SM :SM


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

PaulHag said:


> I think i wanna do this as well but I have one question...
> How exactly do you ship the smokes? Send em in humi pouches or just in a box or what? Sounds like fun and already thought of a few smokes I'd like to send. :SM :SM :SM


Paul,

I ship in a plastic ziploc baggie in a priority mail box. Seems to work OK. If I have a humi-pak handy I would use it but have not done that (yet).


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm thinkin' there was somebody on the tail end of the other thread who said he wanted in. I will go & pm him to post here.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

With priority mail taking 3 days max, a zip-lock bag is more than adequate.



SeanGAR said:


> Paul,
> 
> I ship in a plastic ziploc baggie in a priority mail box. Seems to work OK. If I have a humi-pak handy I would use it but have not done that (yet).


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I'm thinkin' there was somebody on the tail end of the other thread who said he wanted in. I will go & pm him to post here.


Saw that too, I'll make sure I PM everybody this time to double check their interest first. What do you think about randomizing a "buddy pairing" rather than do 'down the list' like I did last time. I figure that way one loose screw only messes up one other person, not two. I'll probably close the list on Friday AM so we can double check interest over the weekend and get things rolling next week.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I will be loosing my laptop as it must be turned in tomorrow, but can use the wife's pc til I get my own.
I think pairing up is good. I picked up the slack for one guy last time, no big deal, but........


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm in. Humiliation II.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Saw that too, I'll make sure I PM everybody this time to double check their interest first. What do you think about randomizing a "buddy pairing" rather than do 'down the list' like I did last time. I figure that way one loose screw only messes up one other person, not two. I'll probably close the list on Friday AM so we can double check interest over the weekend and get things rolling next week.


This sounds great...Making a fool of myself has always come easy to me


----------



## bbortz (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

OK. I'll try. I haven't had anyone laugh really hard at me in oh, three or four hours! :hn


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

hungsolo said:


> OK. I'll try. I haven't had anyone laugh really hard at me in oh, three or four hours! :hn


 :BS 
Aww come on Aaron, you were in the office today; we laugh at you non stop!!

-Matt-


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Saw that too, I'll make sure I PM everybody this time to double check their interest first. What do you think about randomizing a "buddy pairing" rather than do 'down the list' like I did last time. I figure that way one loose screw only messes up one other person, not two. I'll probably close the list on Friday AM so we can double check interest over the weekend and get things rolling next week.


Sounds good to me too..


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> I'll probably close the list on Friday AM so we can double check interest over the weekend and get things rolling next week.


Alrighty then, let the humiliation begin!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Top this bad boy.

Anybody else interested post below, I'll contact people to double check interest tomorrow early afternoon. I'll try to get things paired up Monday and have cigars flying next week.

Ciao
Sean


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

If not to late to get on this Sean, Im in, know every cigar ever made.








(just so you guys or gays leave the label on) hell I can't read anyway


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm in.

So do we send a blindfold with the package or what?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

FunkyPorcini said:


> I'm in.
> 
> So do we send a blindfold with the package or what?


During the first round we found it simpler to have everybody just close your eyes when you light and smoke the cigar.

Course, a couple of our bearded brothers lost their whiskers to ignition errors

{.... moment of silence .... } .....


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

OK professor, the rockets from cbid got here so count me in please.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Galaga's sending Bad Frogs!

u

-Matt-


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Galaga's sending Bad Frogs!
> 
> u
> 
> -Matt-


Those are soooooo good!! HA! I thought I was the only one who had one of those things!?! :hn


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

txmatt said:


> Galaga's sending Bad Frogs!
> 
> u
> 
> -Matt-


Is that a euphemism for farts?


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

I want in if I am not too late again. I seem to always be on the tail end of things lately! (stupid real job)


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

summerkc said:


> I want in if I am not too late again. I seem to always be on the tail end of things lately! (stupid real job)


Man! I don't know.........I think maybe you're too late. Tough luck bro.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Man! I don't know.........I think maybe you're too late. Tough luck bro.


Nah, I was loaded all afternoon, didn't get a chance to take care of this. I'll PM everybody tomorrow for confirmation and make sure Kevin is in this round. We'll do buddy pairing, send gars to your buddy .. I should have that set up monday assuming everything goes well.
Sean


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Right on SeanGAR...Ok to make sure we all do a true "blind" taste test...I am submitting this photo to condition our eyes....


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks...Now I won't have to worry about closing the shades tonight too. (Yes, I am a touch typist!) :r


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I didn't have my glasses on you know, besides, she had a great personality  


DsrtDog said:


> Right on SeanGAR...Ok to make sure we all do a true "blind" taste test...I am submitting this photo to condition our eyes....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Nah, I was loaded all afternoon, didn't get a chance to take care of this. I'll PM everybody tomorrow for confirmation and make sure Kevin is in this round. We'll do buddy pairing, send gars to your buddy .. I should have that set up monday assuming everything goes well.
> Sean


Are we gonna set rules like last time? Domestics or ISOMS? Price Limits etc. Or is this one just a free for all?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Are we gonna set rules like last time? Domestics or ISOMS? Price Limits etc. Or is this one just a free for all?


Since we are going to do this as "pairs", can we leave that up to each individual pair? That way you and your "bud" can decide if you want to exchange $2-$4 retail sticks, something more upscale, or leave the door open for anything.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Since we are going to do this as "pairs", can we leave that up to each individual pair? That way you and your "bud" can decide if you want to exchange $2-$4 retail sticks, something more upscale, or leave the door open for anything.


Sounds great...Let the pairing begin...just got in a small shipment and waiting on another. I found Satan and his name is "CigarBid"  :w


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Here is the pairing folks. I have a couple of stragglers who may make it in as well, PMs out there, but they can be added at the end, by pairing things we have more flexibility.

PM your blind review partner and get addys. If you can't get ahold of them let me know or post here by Tuesday, that way we can put somebody else in the slot. 

Lets make it same basis as last time, some flexbility in cost but just double check with your partner to make sure you are on the same wavelength. 

I used a randomizer to put the names together and they are:

radaR-seanGAR
floydp-summerkc
khat-galaga
magno-funkyporcini
darb85-p-townsmokes
Jeff-hungsolo
dsrtdog-bbortz
gman-daklugs
hollywood-paulhag
txmatt-itstim

Any questions PM me or post below, and problem contacting your partner, same thing. 

Oh, you want me to make this thread sticky?

Ciao
SeanGAR


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Jeff-hungsolo


Sorry to hear that Jeff!! :r :r :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Sorry to hear that Jeff!! :r :r :r


Mrs Floydp your just jealous of Jeff now that he's swappin sticks with Hungsolo. (I Remember your "you'll fit right in here hungsolo" post it was a classic) :r It's nice to have fellow members who know how to have fun with this like you and your hub.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Mrs Floydp your just jealous of Jeff now that he's swappin sticks with Hungsolo. (I Remember your "you'll fit right in here hungsolo" post it was a classic) :r It's nice to have fellow members who know how to have fun with this like you and your hub.


 :r I couldn't help it... I saw that (Jeff....hungsolo) and just cracked up!! LOL.. heck, neither one of us realized I even made that statement about hungsolo till you brought it up and then we both started laughing at it.

I'm sure I probably get on other's nerves but I have alot of fun in here and if you ask me, you sure need to have fun nowadays!

We appreciate your humor too Dave!! You keep us in stiches. Thank you.

Now I'll get off of your thread and keep up the good cigar talk!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

:r :r You kiddin me I got Kshat :r :r


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello....Hello...IS this still taking place? I pm my partner and have not heard back.  bbortz...are you out there?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> Hello....Hello...IS this still taking place? I pm my partner and have not heard back.  bbortz...are you out there?


Dog..... if you don't hear back in another day or so let me know by PM directly.

SeanGAR


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

darb85, your blind gars are on the way, hope they find there way there  
I'll pm you the useless U.S. Postal Confirmation #. Enjoy and let the Blind tasting begin.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

P-Town Smokes said:


> darb85, your blind gars are on the way, hope they find there way there
> I'll pm you the useless U.S. Postal Confirmation #. Enjoy and let the Blind tasting begin.


I just checked the useless postal # on the ones I sent seems to be quite useful.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine just shows the time I mailed it, I guess for 45 cents  , Of course mine are just the USPS Delivery Green Confirmation # and not tracking.


radar said:


> I just checked the useless postal # on the ones I sent seems to be quite useful.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Mine just shows the time I mailed it, I guess for 45 cents  , Of course mine are just the USPS Delivery Green Confirmation # and not tracking.


That's it exactly, until delivery is confirmed it just let's the receiver know it's on the way. Once it's scanned as delivered and uploaded to the database, then you'll know it was received. It's not a tracking number. But tracking is fairly reasonable as well, I'm not sure how much, I think a little over a buck.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kevin (aka summer kc)yours will head out in the morning. Wifey put them in today but kinda late.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> Hello....Hello...IS this still taking place? I pm my partner and have not heard back.  bbortz...are you out there?


Bbortz is AWOL.....I'll take his spot. DD has my PM.

SeanGAR


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Myself and PaulHag are getting together here this weekend to exchange sticks and smoke a few more. Can't believe of all these people, I get hooked up with somebody from my hometown!?!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

hollywood said:


> Myself and PaulHag are getting together here this weekend to exchange sticks and smoke a few more. Can't believe of all these people, I get hooked up with somebody from my hometown!?!


Hah, no chance I planned that. I listed names in order they signed up and connected the names farthest away from one another on the list (top-bottom, second from top, second from bottom, etc).


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

galaga's stix sent out today. Changed my mind about 3 times before settling on..........oops! Almost spilled the frijoles.  
There's a little extra in there Rick. Please let me know what you think of the Crown David stuff.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Hat! I don't know if my PM to you went through or not, but I tried the Crown David. Will try to get a review in soon, but it's been busy around here. You should have a package in your mailbox tomorrow if you haven't already gotten it.



kansashat said:


> galaga's stix sent out today. Changed my mind about 3 times before settling on..........oops! Almost spilled the frijoles.
> There's a little extra in there Rick. Please let me know what you think of the Crown David stuff.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

G-Mans sticks out today. Finally got rid of the lst of those tamborils... oops spilled the beans. Well you gotta guess which used rag factory they made them in. :r


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

OK, I just sent Jeff's sticks this morning. He said he'd be sending his sometime next week. Can't wait for the razzing I'm gonna get on this one!


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Just got the cigars from Da Klugs....Thank you very much for the extras.....

Will be smoking the first blind review cigar soon.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Got Khats's smokes today. I will let you know what I think of the extras, THX


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Received galaga's shipment yesterday......a coupla nice looking torps & a coupla toros. Gangin' up on me!
Thanks Rick, I'm sure I'll enjoy em, even if I tank the review.

Thanx to magno for a nice package received today.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

What a chance to show off my stupidity...I'll bite!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Paulhag and I passed our sticks today. I got a nice little assortment. I'm sure they'll be great smokes and fun to write about. Even if I blow the whole review!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Well now I am embarassed already and I haven't even tried the review yet.

My sticks went out to my partner today, and his arrived today. Not only was he more prompt, the extras he threw in far exceeded mine. Itstim added 2 Torano Signature Robustos and 2 CAO Brazilia Sambas in addition to the nice looking pair of unbanded sticks. I hate being outdone! Itstim you haven't won yet! :gn 

-Matt-


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Got Sean's smokes today (sent mine before I got home). The package was awsome with a couple of nice extras (Thanks Sean! I am saving the Punch Petit Corona for a special day).


The sticks for the review are awsome and even though Sean said he thought the construction of the Big Boys would give it away, I am still a NewB and did not have a clue based on first site.

I decided to light one up. The larger ones are Toro's I believe in a large ring gauge (57 i guess). They have a little bit of a nub or curly tip. The construction was incredible with very few veins if any with maybe a Colorado Wrapper.

The Light was nice and easy with an initial smooth draw. The first half of the stick was incredible with a nice creamy sweet flavor. The ash was solid and held on for at least the first 2 inches. There were only a couple of touches from my torch to even the burn.

The last half of this great smoke was even better than the first. The flavor of sweet cream continued with a slight hint of cedar. The burn was flawless and the ash hung on like it had superglue in it.

I am not sure what this is but I know it has made the top of my must buy list.

I am going to reserve my guess until I have a chance to taste the others. All I can say for now is that this is going to be a great week.

Thanks again Sean for the sticks and jumping in when my original partner went AWOL.

More to come....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Got hungsolo's package today. Will get mine out this week.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Haven't had time to review Seans smokes yet. Working 7 days this week and next. I'll get it going on a day off (if I get one).
Radar


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Funkyporcini and I are behind schedule. He sent his today and I'm just hoping mine went out today....And that depends on my wife


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

radar said:


> Haven't had time to review Seans smokes yet. Working 7 days this week and next. I'll get it going on a day off (if I get one).
> Radar


I was going to go outside and try one of your marevas tonight but the temperature dropped like a stone and its windy as hell. Tomorrow night maybe....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

G-man gonna burn the sticks drivin around the east coast tomorrow. I swear the one smells like an ISOM. Are you cheatin?


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

The wind is ridiculous tonight! Of course, some of us can smoke inside :fu

Now....what the HELLA is a MARVELLA?



SeanGAR said:


> I was going to go outside and try one of your marevas tonight but the temperature dropped like a stone and its windy as hell. Tomorrow night maybe....


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

magno said:


> Now....what the HELLA is a MARVELLA?


Sean....


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

magno said:


> The wind is ridiculous tonight! Of course, some of us can smoke inside :fu
> 
> Now....what the HELLA is a MARVELLA?


Mareva is a size used for cigars. It is 5 1/8 (129mm) x 42.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> Mareva is a size used for cigars. It is 5 1/8 (129mm) x 42.


Most people just call them Petite Coronas


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

now I'm trying to figure out how I read it as "Marvella." feelin' drunk or stupid -- not sure which :r

.....but I still get to smoke inside. :al



SeanGAR said:


> Mareva is a size used for cigars. It is 5 1/8 (129mm) x 42.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

So next time someone asks if I'd like like a petit corona I'll just tell em I only smoke Marevas and see what they say.



radar said:


> Most people just call them Petite Coronas


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Mareva is a size used for cigars. It is 5 1/8 (129mm) x 42.


Someone has been reading a copy of Min Ron Nee? 

-Matt-


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Well now I am embarassed already and I haven't even tried the review yet.
> 
> My sticks went out to my partner today, and his arrived today. Not only was he more prompt, the extras he threw in far exceeded mine. Itstim added 2 Torano Signature Robustos and 2 CAO Brazilia Sambas in addition to the nice looking pair of unbanded sticks. I hate being outdone! Itstim you haven't won yet! :gn
> 
> -Matt-


You can always beat me to the review! :bx :bx :bx Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

I smoked #1 of 4 of Hollywood's cigars he gave me and WOW
Very anxious to find out what it is, i generally dont smoke milder gars but this one was just fantabulous.  Will prolly write all the reviews together unless everyone starts posting theirs before Im done....
May be smoking #2 tonight so... cant wait....
Oh btw Hollywood, ran into someone who works in your office tonight at Buffalo Wild Wings, think he was smokin a CAO Black... you rubbin off on people @ work?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Someone has been reading a copy of Min Ron Nee?
> 
> -Matt-


I wish I had a copy of his book.

Every time I think about ordering a copy I buy cigars instead.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok, I've only smoked one of the cigars but I'm pretty confident that I know it so here it goes:

THE PLACE: My front porch, southern Indiana. A lawn chair. Laura Ingrahm on the radio. Cows in the field beside me.

THE WEATHER: Partly sunny, 60 deg., windy as hell. I start to light my cigar with my torch but decide to do it inside out of the wind. Because my wife hates cigars, I have to light it in the shower (not turned on) with the exaust fan on. My cat looks on in confusion...

THE DRINK: Millstone Chocolate Velvet coffee, freshly ground that morning. Milk, sugar, Air Force mug.

THE CONSTRUCTION: Very dark and oily Oscuro cigar, Toro in size but an unusual 5 3/4" X 54 Toro. Very lumpy in the construction, looks like a mans cigar, rough and tough.

THE CUT: Unfortunately, my only cutter is 800 miles away in Norfolk, VA so I am forced to use an exacto knife. My cat continues to look on in wonderment. The cut is clean, and the draw is great, maybe a little on the loose side, but not enough to really notice.

THE BURN: The cigar burned very well all the way down, regardless of the gale force winds that day. Not a perfect burn, a little lop sided, but required no relighting or fixing by my torch. The ash held on very well, especially considering the slightly loose draw. Also, that ash was very dark on the outside from the oscuro wrapper, just letting a little white show through.

THE TASTE: Started off what I would call on the low side of medium and got progressively stronger to the end and ended up being medium to strong at the end. Flavor was just what you would expect a cigar this dark to be, sweet, chocolatey, nutty. Started out very smooth and mellow but towards the end was a little harsh, not bad, but just not as great as it started out. The coffee also complimented the cigar very well and really brought out the flavor in it. I havn't smoked many domestics in a while, but that might change a little after this cigar. It reminds me of the first time I had a CAO L'Aniversarie Maduro Belicoso

MY GUESS: There were a few things that really gave this cigar away: one was the very dark oscuro wrapper, and the other was the unusual size. I was hard pressed to even find a cigar that had even close to those unusual measurements. At first I was going to go with El Rey del Mundo Robustos Maduro but it was 3/4" too big to be that, and then I though it might be the ELDM Robusto Larga but it was 1/4" too small and then I thought that maybe Floydp cut it down to confuse me, and I started to then question reality as I know it.

And really, even though it is called a Toro, it really is too short. So what is it? It is a Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra Media Noche. It is also a damn fine cigar even though it has a really long name. I have to admit that I havn't smoked both of them yet because I enjoyed the first one so much I wanted to wait until the right time to smoke the other one. Thanks to Floydp for the great cigar and possibly turning me on to my new favorite domestic. (BTW floydp, your sticks are in the mail, also check your PMs)

Ok, now lets see if I am right. My cat is dying to know.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

What an awesome review! 



summerkc said:


> Ok, I've only smoked one of the cigars but I'm pretty confident that I know it so here it goes:
> 
> THE PLACE: My front porch, southern Indiana. A lawn chair. Laura Ingrahm on the radio. Cows in the field beside me.
> 
> ...


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

summerkc,

That was a review from someone who really knows their Gars. Right or Wrong I would have to say you get the "Ribbon" for reviews


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

magno said:


> So next time someone asks if I'd like like a petit corona I'll just tell em I only smoke Marevas and see what they say.


 :r 
I'd say give me a San Cristobal El Principe cause that's one hell of a Marevas. What are you, a post-embargo frenetic gay stripper?


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> G-man gonna burn the sticks drivin around the east coast tomorrow. I swear the one smells like an ISOM. Are you cheatin?


HaHa, no cheatin', I followed the rules exaclty.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

One of the best reviews I've seen Summerkc!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

A great review Kevin,very impressive and it is a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight from a box that my wife got me for our aniversary.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn! He just about nailed it, didn't he?

And he listens to Laura Ingraham. This dude's my hero! 



floydp said:


> A great review Kevin,very impressive and it is a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight from a box that my wife got me for our aniversary.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

magno said:


> Damn! He just about nailed it, didn't he?
> 
> And he listens to Laura Ingraham. This dude's my hero!


And I get to follow that review when I get the ones he sent. I'm gonna look even worse this time around. I still love it :r


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

You could just mess with him and intentionally botch the review. Just describe that natural wrapper torpedo he sent ya as "a lovely Mareva, with a rich and oily Connecticut broadleaf wrapper and a pigtail cap." That'll show him....and you'll impress SeanGar by using the word "Mareva" 



floydp said:


> And I get to follow that review when I get the ones he sent. I'm gonna look even worse this time around. I still love it :r


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

summerkc said:


> Ok, I've only smoked one of the cigars but I'm pretty confident that I know it so here it goes:
> 
> Ok, now lets see if I am right. My cat is dying to know.


This was a great review summerkc...I loved the cat being part of the whole experience. Say Hi to kitty for me.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I got my smokes today from txmatt! Thanks for the extras! I threw all the cigars in my humi and will probably pull out one of the blind ones this weekend (at the VA herf in Richmond...we'll see if that is feasible). I am interested in trying the extras because I had never heard of any of them before...always looking at trying out a different cigar!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Radar's smokes

We flipped Habanos. 

Radar sent me a pair of beauties. I sized them. Yea, I tool out a ruler, I measured them, and I looked at cigar-reviews.org to try and limit my choices. I smoke habanos from time to time, but I usually smoke NCs.

So I measured them, a mareva (MAREVA MAREVA MAREVA .. ha magno, I said it 4 times!) and a cervantes.

I was in a bar tonight for a couple of hours while my wife played pool. We are in an APA pool league. Yes, she kicks my behind regularly. Anyhow, I was indoors, and had an opportunity to smoke one each of the pair.

Now, the mareva I can deal with, there are loads of nice ones, but the cervantes had me seriously confused (not that I pegged the mareva, as you will see as soon as radaR posts the results), because I haven't smoked ANY of the cigars on the list at cigar-reviews. As I will point out later, I would have sworn the cervantes was a Cohiba Esplendido. But that isn't a cervantes, it is a julieta. Damn. Damn, damn, damn.

Cigar no. 1: Cervantes.

The cigar was absolutely beautifully rolled, as nice as anything I have ever seen. The wrapper was toothy, smooth, perfectly constructed, and just drop dead gorgeous. 

I sniffed this one - sweet. I flamed the foot and torched it up. The smoke was absolutely delicious. Sweet, ultra smooth, woody, leather, twang, you put your own descriptors in there, I thought it just rocked. I had to go buy my wife a beer when it was around a half inch, and when I returned it had gone out. On no, you little bastage, I thought, so I took out a toothpick and smoked it some more.

The cigar was as smooth and delicious a smoke as I've ever had. I was thinking cohiba all the way, but didn't relize there were no Cohiba cervantes on the list until I got back to my computer. Now I'm screwed. I have no idea. The only cigar I can guess is something I've never had, a Rafael Gonzales lonsdale. "Why the hell guess something you've never had, moron", you are saying. Well, the RG lonsdale is supposedly an ultra refined, smooth smoke, what I found this one to be. Could be pretty much anything on the list, I suppose, and I'd bet the box code was earlier than 2003. There wasn't a trace of harshness of youth, of improper behaviour. No, this cigar was a trained pro, that knew how to please. The burn and draw were just exceptional. I didn't touch my lighter except to relight after it had less than a half inch on it.

...continued.....


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Cigar No. 2. Mareva (MAREVA MAREVA MAREVA).

The wrapper has a few veins, but was as dark as the LE wrappers that I've seen (and drooled over) online. Never had an LE, so I don't have one to compare. The cigar smelled as nice as ever a cigar has smelled. I waited 30 minutes and burned this one. 

Now, this one had some power. Not elegant like No. 1, but powerful. I don't smoke Bolivars, but I've heard they had some oomph. 

The cigar came out with absolutely GOBS of smoke. Gobs, man, just gobs. The cigar started from the get go with power. Quite the opposite smoke of the refined elegant No. 1, this smoke demanded attention and got it. Power over elegance all the way. 

When I look at the veins, I'm thinking "maybe it lived in a tubo". When I felt the power I was thinking Bolivar. Now, I'll be honest, I smoke few habanos, and have had maybe 2 Bolivars other than some BBFs last year, but I'm guessing Bolivar Tubo No. 2.

So there you have it. I won't get any closer after having smoked the others of the pair. I'd swear the first one was a Cohiba though, I smoked a couple of Esplendidos last year and felt the same level of refinement, superior construction, and ultra smooth taste. 

Guess No. 2 is an OLD RS12, but I'm thinking pre-2000.

I would buy them both in a second, but I'm pretty sure I'd have to hide the credit card bills. 

THANKS radaR, what a great pair!

Sean


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok there is no way I am going to get this right but I am going to take a stab at the gars sent by SeanGar.

1st the FatBoy Toro I believe to be a Cuban Crafter. This is purely a guess and would mean that the lose "foot" cover had been trimmed off. I hope I am not insulting you Sean but that is as close as I can get. The Smaller (Corona I think) I am guessing is a CAO Gold. I have never had either of these cigars and am going off research and here say alone.

There we go a complete "shot across the Bow" and in the Dark. Please let me know how "green" I am and give me the names so I can run out and buy More  

Thanks again for the experience


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> Ok there is no way I am going to get this right but I am going to take a stab at the gars sent by SeanGar.
> 
> 1st the FatBoy Toro I believe to be a Cuban Crafter. This is purely a guess and would mean that the lose "foot" cover had been trimmed off. I hope I am not insulting you Sean but that is as close as I can get. The Smaller (Corona I think) I am guessing is a CAO Gold. I have never had either of these cigars and am going off research and here say alone.
> 
> ...


The toro is a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo "Supertoro". After I sent it I realized that the little pig tail cap and dimensions are pretty distinct, assuming you have access to these smokes. The thinner toro has a normal cap.

The smaller one was a Cuban, Romeo y Julieta Tubo No. 1. They are sold in aluminum tubes. There are 2 versions, machine made and hand made, those are hand made.

It is hard as heck guessing cigars without knowing what they could be ... fun though. Thanks for playing.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> The toro is a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo "Supertoro". After I sent it I realized that the little pig tail cap and dimensions are pretty distinct, assuming you have access to these smokes. The thinner toro has a normal cap.
> 
> The smaller one was a Cuban, Romeo y Julieta Tubo No. 1. They are sold in aluminum tubes. There are 2 versions, machine made and hand made, those are hand made.
> 
> It is hard as heck guessing cigars without knowing what they could be ... fun though. Thanks for playing.


ItmaybehardtounderstandmesinceIseemtohavemyfooinmymouth :r . Sean, Thanks for the schooling  . I will deffinately add the La Perla to the top of my buy list, as for the RyJ...I hope to have a chance to come across these again in the future (You Cheater  ) Thanks again and I am glad I have one of each left to research further and enjoy...

This was a blast and I am sure you will do alot better with my sticks. BTW I sent the bands in a seperate envelope FYI...Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> Cigar No. 2. Mareva (MAREVA MAREVA MAREVA).
> 
> The wrapper has a few veins, but was as dark as the LE wrappers that I've seen (and drooled over) online. Never had an LE, so I don't have one to compare. The cigar smelled as nice as ever a cigar has smelled. I waited 30 minutes and burned this one.
> 
> ...


First off, glad you enjoyed them both.
This is my first and favorite ISOM, Saint Luis Rey PC from 2001 (only have 2 left from that year hate to see them go, but one will die tonight)


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> Radar's smokes
> 
> We flipped Habanos.
> 
> ...


Wish I could afford aged Cohiba's!!!!!
RyJ Cedros de Luxe #1 June 2000
Got some bloom on some in that box, glad to hear they're smoking well.
Hope you enjoyed it.
It looks like I'm in for 7 days at work next week, I'll review yours asoon as I get a night off, I promise. Been staring at them, clueless as to what they are! Tape measure and internet are going to have to get involved in this.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

radar said:


> It looks like I'm in for 7 days at work next week, I'll review yours asoon as I get a night off, I promise. Been staring at them, clueless as to what they are! Tape measure and internet are going to have to get involved in this.


Man, I am not good at guessing cigars I haven't had before. At least I measured them properly hahahaha. I thought about R&J briefly, but decided based on logic that there is no way anybody would put such a nice looking cigar into a cedar wrapper.

Yea, get the ruler out LOL.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn, y'all are making me nervous. I may have to hire the German's to run a flavor profile on the head of mine when they come. I hope he doesn't send me any of the Minerva size.

Remember Mag, the one's with the yellow wrapper.  The other two torps should be put away for a little bit but are smokeable now.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Good Play with the LPH Rojo line! Those are simply amazing smokes for the $$. The Black Pearl Gran series that costs much more isn't as good as the Black Pearl Rojo series IMO.

-Matt-



SeanGAR said:


> The toro is a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo "Supertoro". After I sent it I realized that the little pig tail cap and dimensions are pretty distinct, assuming you have access to these smokes. The thinner toro has a normal cap.
> 
> The smaller one was a Cuban, Romeo y Julieta Tubo No. 1. They are sold in aluminum tubes. There are 2 versions, machine made and hand made, those are hand made.
> 
> It is hard as heck guessing cigars without knowing what they could be ... fun though. Thanks for playing.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

floydp said:


> A great review Kevin,very impressive and it is a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight from a box that my wife got me for our aniversary.


Damn, didn't even think about those. Thanks again, had a great time, and a great cigar!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm glad I didn't get Summerkc in the draw, being Rick James' biatch he's probably been burned with some very good cigars!


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

radar said:


> I'm glad I didn't get Summerkc in the draw, being Rick James' biatch he's probably been burned with some very good cigars!


hehe, I'm not Rick James's biatch, I'm telling one that I am Rick James (It's from the Chappelle Show). Should actually read: "I'm Rick James, biatch" I'll change it...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

radar said:


> Saint Luis Rey PC from 2001


You see jazznuts review over at CW on one from '97?

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=99705

_Pre-light aroma: A bouquet encompassing mature tobacco, dried honey drippings on cedarwood, cocoa powder, cinnamon, banana peel and clay dust greeted my nostrils.

Pre-light draw: Drawing on the cool cigar elicited sensations of softly rounded tobacco, cedar and nasturtium flowers.

Post-light aroma: Fairly pungent scents of toasted tobacco as well as simmering cedar extract seasoned with honey rose upward once flame had met leaf. I also noted a rather sweet carrot cake component to the fumes. _

Dang....how could I have missed the nasturtium?


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> _Pre-light aroma: A bouquet encompassing mature tobacco, dried honey drippings on cedarwood, cocoa powder, cinnamon, banana peel and clay dust greeted my nostrils.
> 
> Pre-light draw: Drawing on the cool cigar elicited sensations of softly rounded tobacco, cedar and nasturtium flowers.
> 
> Post-light aroma: Fairly pungent scents of toasted tobacco as well as simmering cedar extract seasoned with honey rose upward once flame had met leaf. I also noted a rather sweet carrot cake component to the fumes. _


That's gay. Sorry, it just is.

My opinion's an a-hole.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

FunkyPorcini said:


> That's gay. Sorry, it just is.
> 
> My opinion's an a-hole.


Hahahahaha.

He appears to be a great guy, just incredibly verbose and overinundated with abjectives.

I'd bet you big money he has a degree in English or History.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> He appears to be a great guy, just incredibly verbose and overinundated with abjectives.
> 
> I'd bet you big money he has a degree in English or History.


Just so nobody gets me wrong, (and this is not to say that you, Sean, think one way or another) gays can be great guys too. It's just that some of us pay attention to the details a little bit more than others...


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> You see jazznuts review over at CW on one from '97?
> 
> http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=99705
> 
> ...


They started filtering out the nasturtium in 2000, trying to appeal more to the common man. I thought you knew that!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

My blind stick from itstim:

The cigar is a typical Toro vitola. Holding a quarter (54 ring) to the foot I would guess it to be a 50 ring, but maybe a 52. The length is right at six inches. The wrapper is a very dark EMS. Judging by the pre light scent, the cigar contains some corojo. The cigar felt quite dense to the squeeze and was heavier than the typical stick of this size. My Palio gave it a nice clean snip with no unravelling of the multi finished head.

As dense as the cigar was, the draw was perfect and the stick billowed thick smoke. The inital flavor was a blast of hot pepper flavor, definitely some corojo in it! After a half inch it mellowed out quite a bit and offered some nutty and cedary flavors to the mix with the nice peppery corojo flavor. Instead of peppery corojo flavor occupying the beginning, middle, and finish; the others became more pronounced as the cigar disappeared. However the finish was always punctuated with a nice jalapeno bite. Half of the way through it developed some buttery qualities for a while as well, and the last 1/4 it went into some nice "straightforward tobacco taste". 

After nubbing it I think its definitely something Caribe, and more specifically Christian Eiroa would produce; however it seemed a bit more subdued than the defacto Camacho Corojo. It could be a CC, however the stick would have to be quite aged to mellow out soo much. I have not smoked the newer Camacho Havana yet; the Criollo wrapper combined with the corojo binder could definitely produce a flavor combination that I was tasting. Definitely an enjoyable smoke that will give my maduro and cameroon dominated humidor a run for the real-estate. 

So my official guess is Camacho Havana Toro. How bad did I do?


-Matt-


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

txmatt said:


> My blind stick from itstim:
> 
> The cigar is a typical Toro vitola. Holding a quarter (54 ring) to the foot I would guess it to be a 50 ring, but maybe a 52. The length is right at six inches. The wrapper is a very dark EMS. Judging by the pre light scent, the cigar contains some corojo. The cigar felt quite dense to the squeeze and was heavier than the typical stick of this size. My Palio gave it a nice clean snip with no unravelling of the multi finished head.
> 
> ...


First of all, great review. You sound like you know your cigars pretty well. Nice being able to identify the corojo wrapper. I know I wouldn't have done that well. You also sound like you have a well developed palate. You picked up on flavors that I haven't even identified yet.

I don't know about the quarter-sizing trick either, but this cigar is supposed to be 6 x 54. My friend, you were smoking a Gran Habano Corojo #5 Gran Robusto.

Nice job!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

itstim said:


> First of all, great review. You sound like you know your cigars pretty well. Nice being able to identify the corojo wrapper. I know I wouldn't have done that well. You also sound like you have a well developed palate. You picked up on flavors that I haven't even identified yet.
> 
> I don't know about the quarter-sizing trick either, but this cigar is supposed to be 6 x 54. My friend, you were smoking a Gran Habano Corojo #5 Gran Robusto.
> 
> Nice job!


UGH! I had the country wrong all along!! What is worse is that I have had this cigar (in a different vitola) before. Oh well at least I got the leaf right!
Great smokes, I had the torpedo back in September. How much age was on these sticks??

-Matt-


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Excellent Matt. I never would of gotten the corojo wrapper..


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Blind Cigar review from smokes received from Da Klugs:

Let me start by saying that I really enjoyed this cigar and when I find out what it is, I will probably be on the lookout for a box of them.

A great looking cigar at just under 6" and a ring gauge of 50. Nice dark wrapper, great construction and draw. Just a nicely built cigar all the way around. This cigar started out very smooth from the start and began to build after about a third. For the first third I was thinking Dominican, but as is began to change a little, I wasn't so sure. The middle part of the cigar had a full flavor that lasted until about the final 1/3. During the final third some subtle choclately flavors appeared to the finish.

It was a hard cigar to put my finger on for what it was. It had some different attributes that really had me thinking it was a little unusual.
Therefore, my guess is the Face Off La Flor Dominicana by Eiro of Camacho.
I think that explains the complexity of the cigar.

Now I just have to wait for Da Klugs to unveil the true name of the cigar.
I can't wait. Whatever it was, thanks for a great smoke.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

G-Man said:


> Blind Cigar review from smokes received from Da Klugs:
> 
> Let me start by saying that I really enjoyed this cigar and when I find out what it is, I will probably be on the lookout for a box of them.
> 
> ...


Very nice. You have a knowledgeable palate. Dominican - yes the filler. A little unusual and chocolate - yes Cameroon binder with Connecticut broadleaf maduro wrapper. Subtle - aged 8 years. (Its great being able to quote from the site like you know what your talking about - I'm probably gonna call a tamboril an opus X later today in my review) This was a Gurkha Legend Toro. Probably my favorite Gurkha/Torano cigar. Nice review of a nice cigar. Yours later today ... thanks for narrowing it down by giving me a non-std. size - 5 x 50 :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I ended up with a day off after all today, so I smoked one of Seans Churchills that he sent.

The pre-light aroma was light with a hint of a floral scent and the wrapper was a light to medium brown with some sheen. Sort of a light Colorado. The pre-light draw was firm, but not tight. It was an impressive looking cigar 7 inches with a ring gauge of 46 or 47.

After lighting, it started out a little mild but quickly built momentum. About one third of the way through it moved to medium and finished at medium to full. I picked up cedar notes, cocoa, and some floral taste kicked in after the first third or so. It was a tasty cigar with the Cuban twang we seem to crave. I lean toward smaller cigars with the Cubans and this one sent me for some sugar to counter the nicotine! On a 1 - 10 scale, I'd give it an 8.5. I had some problems with the wrapper unravelling, after the half-way point, and that's the only thing that kept me from giving it a full blown 9.  

The pre-light floral hints and then the floral flavor that kicked in after the first third makes me think H Upmann, or possibly St Luis Rey. The strength it built made me lean more towards the SLR, but I'm going with Upmann. I'm guessing H Upmann Sir Winston from maybe 2001 or 2003.

Ok how wrong am I?

PS It was not a Mareva !!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I received Magno's long semi-skinny blinds today and a couple others that will be appreciatedly smoked soon. Too generous, bro. Thank you. Now if our taste test goes anything like our shipments did this thread will still be hopping in a couple weeks  

Can't wait...maybe later tonight even.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Finished the second of G-mans sticks today and have a quandary. I have no idea whatsoever if these were even the same stick. When I got them 5 x50+ Robustos with a medium conn/col/corojo/eq wrapper (you can see where this is going) tossed them in the drawer of the humi and went on my merry smoking way.

About a week later check on them. Picked them up and noticed that one seemed a little darker than the other, curious. One smelled Dominican the other smelled Cuban. Yup just like a nice Cuban. Even PM’s G-man and he said he followed the rules Doomestic only. Well what the heck. Went back to the humi and solved one of the mysteries. The darker stick had been sitting on top of a PSD1 EL. Ok that must be the difference. Moved them and a few days later the scent was closer.

SO I start out the review process uncertain about everything.

Smoked stick one driving from Baltimore to Islen NJ on Wednesday (along with a few others.) Wish I had smoked them both in sequence as about 10 cigars separated smoking # 1 and # 2.

Smoked stick # 2 today while doing some errands.

Both of these lit and burned nicely. An old movie thought came to mind while smoking them “I’ve had this taste in my mouth before”. Mild to medium. Tasted Dominican. Had that almost perfume like floral background taste. Thought Gurkha/torano. Later in the smoke could this be an AVO? For some reason I felt stick 2 was somehow richer and deeper than stick one. Who knows too much time had passed between the two. Got a little nutty flavor like a corojo but not too much.

Stick 2’s wrapper matched exactly the wrap on an opus X I smoked on the way to Baltimore. So here I’m thinking could this be an opus? Naah I could tell the difference. (I hope) 

So the big guess time…. G-man guessed a CI only special on my sticks so I’m guessing he’s a CI customer. How about CI Knockoffs? No that can’t be right although I’ve never had them they look not nearly as well constructed as these were. Opus X? Nah.

OK final answer – Hmmm Sun grown ct or eq wrapper, Dominican plus something else flavor, might be a tich bigger than 50 maybe 52 ….. how about an AVO Signature Robusto? Let the laughing begin.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Finished the second of G-mans sticks today and have a quandary. I have no idea whatsoever if these were even the same stick. When I got them 5 x50+ Robustos with a medium conn/col/corojo/eq wrapper (you can see where this is going) tossed them in the drawer of the humi and went on my merry smoking way.
> 
> About a week later check on them. Picked them up and noticed that one seemed a little darker than the other, curious. One smelled Dominican the other smelled Cuban. Yup just like a nice Cuban. Even PM's G-man and he said he followed the rules Doomestic only. Well what the heck. Went back to the humi and solved one of the mysteries. The darker stick had been sitting on top of a PSD1 EL. Ok that must be the difference. Moved them and a few days later the scent was closer.
> 
> ...


Okay Dave, couple of things. I am a CI customer by way of Cigarbid, but I don't think the Face off cigars are a CI only special. I have purchased the Camacho version of the Face off in my local shop. Anyway, good guessing on the specifics of the cigar.

Wrapper: Sun-Grown Ecuadorian Conn. Seed
Filler: Dominican and......Nicaraguan

Cigars you smoked.......Carlos Torano Tribute 2003 Robusto.

A lot of fun, thanks for playing.....


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Received two 5 x 54 box pressed beauties from Khat that have a lovely wrapper and a tapered, pointed head. The wrapper is varying shades of dark brown, EMS and Maduro, with long straight, black lines in various densities throughout the wrapper. The different areas and shades of dark brown with the black lines make it impossible to see where the seams are in this cigar, giving the impresion that the wrapper was shrink wrapped onto this cigar. The aroma of the unlit cigar is a sweet mocha tobacco, if it wasn't so subtle it would be intoxicating. 

Only cigars I can find onlinre that match this shape are the Onyx reserve minibelicoso and the Mayorga gordito and I haven't ever had either of these staples. I did find an Onyx reserve so I smoked the second unknown and the Onyx together. After doing so, I don't think its an Onyx.

The Onyx was a darker wrapper and packed more, the unknown was a softer cigar. Both had that aged tobacco aroma in the nose but the Onyx was noticably spicier. The Onyx was slightly stronger, spicier, both with a nice aged tobacco flavor. The unknown has that Honduran twange that I like so much. The turning point is where cigars get thier build up of flavors and head for the end. The unknown went into leather, where Hondurans sometimes get too intense and the leather gets very bitter and unejoyable. The unknown cigar is mellow though and the spicey leather changes into spicey coffee hints and has a very nice end. You can enjoy this cigar very far into the nub. The Onyx, on the other hand is not as enjoyable in the end, its spicy sweetness turns intense but loses the sweetness and gets a little charcoal bite to it. 

Other notes: I don't think that tihis is an Onyx. It seems to have Nicaruagan and Honduran tobacco in it. Its flavor doesn't seem to match Khat's review of the Mayoga either. In the online pictures I've found, the Mayoga looks darker than the Onyx too, so I don't think its a Mayoga gordito either.

That leaves me not knowing what this is....except that it is a very enjoyable stick, not a lot of buzz, but flavorfull, with aged tobacco, slight cedar, leather and coffee.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok, here goes nothing. Really!

I recieved 4 nice looking smokes from PaulHag. All very different from each other. I've smoked 2, but left my review notes at the office for the first.

Here's # 2.

Nice box-pressed smoke with what appears to be a cameroon wrapper. Construction looked solid and the pre-light aroma was almost sweet. it's 5 X 50 size leaves me with several choices.
Upon lighting, the flavor is instantly abundant. Very sweet and full, with a very slight hint of spice. After the first inch, the sweetness is joined by some woody notes and a mild nut flavor. It smoked this way pretty much the rest of the way through. Not ultra complex by any means, but enough to make you want to try to taste more. 
The burn itself was rough. Immediately it began worming up one side, and I had to fix it at least a dozen times to keep it going evenly. The wrapper at the mid-way point started to unravel a bit, but didn't really give me much trouble.
All in all, not a bad smoke. Wouldn't stock up on them, but certainly wouldn't turn them away either. Now for the wild stab in the dark.

CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Robusto :
Origin: NIC 
Length: 5.00 
Ring: 50 
Strength: Medium 
Wrapper Color: E 
Wrapper Type: CAM 
Binder: NIC 
Filler: NIC 
Box-Pressed


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kevin I got your smokes yesterday, I'll do the review sometime later in the week after I recover from the Herf. :r


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

:r Damn Hollywood you came ungodly close.
CAO L'anny EXTREME Robusto 
I've smoked all of yours, gotta find my little paper I wrote all my stuff on and ill write something up tonight hopefully..


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i wouldnt mind doing some blind reviews. im all for trying new stogies!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

PaulHag said:


> :r Damn Hollywood you came ungodly close.
> CAO L'anny EXTREME Robusto
> I've smoked all of yours, gotta find my little paper I wrote all my stuff on and ill write something up tonight hopefully..


Damn! :hn Not even close on the wrapper type, though.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Hehe yah... that was a major whiff.. But I'm noone to talk, I cant tell the difference between wrappers either, except Cameroons actually because thats what I smoke the most of.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> i wouldnt mind doing some blind reviews. im all for trying new stogies!


MiamiE this is ongoing now, but watch for round 3 to start. I missed signup for the first round myself. You may want to read the round 1 thread to see how the swap goes down.

-Matt-


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

you got it thanks!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Same goes for me, FunkyPorcini -- no tastes buds left. When I walk by my humidor now, I think "Ick!"

Floyd, i'll try to get my lazy ass to the post office in the next few days and send ya somethin' I gots fer ya.



floydp said:


> Kevin I got your smokes yesterday, I'll do the review sometime later in the week after I recover from the Herf. :r


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope you review the other sticks at some point, cuz I'm forgetting what I gave ya. ( brain fried from too much smoke and spooky "uncle mikey " liquor. )

I can't even begin to wrap my head around the idea of smoking a cigar....I'm thinking you'll get my review wednesday.

I'm betting I can guess the torpedos....stay tuned



FunkyPorcini said:


> I received Magno's long semi-skinny blinds today and a couple others that will be appreciatedly smoked soon. Too generous, bro. Thank you. Now if our taste test goes anything like our shipments did this thread will still be hopping in a couple weeks
> 
> Can't wait...maybe later tonight even.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

magno said:


> Same goes for me, FunkyPorcini -- no tastes buds left. When I walk by my humidor now, I think "Ick!"
> 
> Floyd, i'll try to get my lazy ass to the post office in the next few days and send ya somethin' I gots fer ya.


kewl Magno, thanks so much.Can't even put into words how much fun we had hanging out with you and the rest of the great folks yesterday. Man did we ever have a time. WHEW...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

radar said:


> The pre-light floral hints and then the floral flavor that kicked in after the first third makes me think H Upmann, or possibly St Luis Rey. The strength it built made me lean more towards the SLR, but I'm going with Upmann. I'm guessing H Upmann Sir Winston from maybe 2001 or 2003.
> 
> Ok how wrong am I?
> 
> PS It was not a Mareva !!!!!!!!!


Nice job radaR, that WAS an Upmann, just not the Winnie. It was a Upmann Monarch Tubo. I think the box was late '03 so its pretty young. Damn fine job of picking that up!

Sean


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> Nice job radaR, that WAS an Upmann, just not the Winnie. It was a Upmann Monarch Tubo. I think the box was late '03 so its pretty young. Damn fine job of picking that up!
> 
> Sean


I'll be damned! Good cigar. Thanks for letting me try them. I'll try the other this week-end.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

radar said:


> I'll be damned! Good cigar. Thanks for letting me try them. I'll try the other this week-end.


The fact that Upmann makes 2 cigars that size made it more difficult for you (hehehe). With any other line you would have pegged it dead on.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> The fact that Upmann makes 2 cigars that size made it more difficult for you (hehehe). With any other line you would have pegged it dead on.


Got lucky. The smaller ones are interesting, should be harder to identify.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

magno said:


> I'm betting I can guess the torpedos....stay tuned


I bet you can too but those weren't for the guessing. The other ones...tell me what the other ones are.

By the way, those torpedos should probably be put away for a bit. They tasted a little young to me but should be excellent later.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Awwwww! ....oh, alright.

maybe tonight. my mouth seems to have healed....a bit.



FunkyPorcini said:


> I bet you can too but those weren't for the guessing. The other ones...tell me what the other ones are.
> 
> By the way, those torpedos should probably be put away for a bit. They tasted a little young to me but should be excellent later.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

galaga said:


> Received two 5 x 54 box pressed beauties from Khat that have a lovely wrapper and a tapered, pointed head. The wrapper is varying shades of dark brown, EMS and Maduro, with long straight, black lines in various densities throughout the wrapper. The different areas and shades of dark brown with the black lines make it impossible to see where the seams are in this cigar, giving the impresion that the wrapper was shrink wrapped onto this cigar. The aroma of the unlit cigar is a sweet mocha tobacco, if it wasn't so subtle it would be intoxicating.
> 
> Only cigars I can find onlinre that match this shape are the Onyx reserve minibelicoso and the Mayorga gordito and I haven't ever had either of these staples. I did find an Onyx reserve so I smoked the second unknown and the Onyx together. After doing so, I don't think its an Onyx.
> 
> ...


Nice review galaga. You kinda sniffed me out a bit there. I thought you might bite on the Onyx or Mayorga worm, but you only nibbled. 

The cigars you smoked were Bucanero el Capitan Reserva Peg Leg maduros.

I will try to get to your sticks over the next few days. I have been suffering from "dead palate" as of late & can't figure out if I've just seared my taster, or if allergies are plaguing me. About the best I can come up with lately is very basic flavors.......the subtleties seem to escape me. I do know a good cigar from a bad one, but past that I tend to struggle.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

kansashat said:


> Nice review galaga. You kinda sniffed me out a bit there. I thought you might bite on the Onyx or Mayorga worm, but you only nibbled.
> 
> The cigars you smoked were Bucanero el Capitan Reserva Peg Leg maduros.


Interesting, Costarican, DR, Nicaragua. I would have sworn there was Honduran tobacco in there. Those were very enjoyable sticks, medium mild to medium and flavorfull, better that the Onyx I thought. I wouldn't pop 8.25 for them though, but I bet you got a much better price that that! I checked out the company web site - very interesting in that they have been reviewed by smoke, playboy, CA, cigar insider, etc., but they have two extensive quotes from the staff reviews at top25.com http://www.bucanerocigars.com/awards.html . Thanks for learnin' me somethin', and thx for the extras, it were fun.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Darb85, ok you have me interested in what this first smoke is, so here goes:

Appearance; Golden brown wrapper, rough looking but no major flaws except the Cap, which was very rough, almost falling off. Nice Parejo 5.50 X 48 to 50 ring guage, couldn't find much on my search on this size. Thought I knew what it was when I saw it, but that soon change after the smell..

Pre-Lite; The smell, well to put it in a photo way :BS . You know that barnyard smell, not overpowering, but reminded me of when I was a teenager and working for a Harness Racer at his barn. Did you change the cap on this smoke .

Smoking; well whatever this cigar is, it was good, lite easily, with a perfect light, no runs, drips or errors. First impression was I was smoking a cuban, but that was not possible was it Darb  Great amount of smoke with a full flavor, not strong like a Gran Habano # 5, but close. Flavor had lite sweet taste. Cocoa flavor throughout with a great gray ash with no corrections needed for the complete smoking experience. Maybe a Mexican Filler but I wasn't sure since I don't smoke many cigars with that filler. I don't think this Robusto was a Hondruas or Nic, but it could be a combination of both. I'm guessing maybe Dominican. Oh he***ll, I don't no. I'm blind and old, give me a break. :hn 

Tally up blind Man; Well had to rate this Cigar a good 7.5 With my best guess as a blind man would be a Bauza Parejo with english wrapper and Dominican Filler. Second guess ? Macanudo Vintage. So there you have it, Blind Review # 1. Thanks Darb85, really enjoyed. 

Part two, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Darb85, ok you have me interested in what this first smoke is, so here goes:


Nice Muskie.... I wouldn't take a cigar out of his mouth!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Big Pike 48 " long, Wife caught it on the canada trip I take every year. Used to be all guys since 80, but after the kids grew up, wife was going or I was dying 


galaga said:


> Nice Muskie.... I wouldn't take a cigar out of his mouth!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Big Pike 48 " long, Wife caught it on the canada trip I take every year. Used to be all guys since 80, but after the kids grew up, wife was going or I was dying


 I think the only fish that even come close to being as much fun pound for pound as Muskie/pike is crappie/blue gill. But then blue gill don't get 4 foot long. That must have been a great day! Most fun I ever had fishing was catching pike on lake Jackson outside Tallahassee and they only averaged about 2 - 2.5 feet long.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Got a bunch of nice looking cigars from DsrtDog. This is number 1 and 2. 

Looks like a 50x50/52 robusto. Very well rolled. Cap is particularly well done. Wrapper is medium brown. Looks like a Ecuador {sun grown} but in all honesty, I suck at picking out wrappers.

Snipped the cap with a Xikar and lit it up. The draw and burn were flawless. The smoke seemed to be quite mild, Dominican or mostly Dominican, and well aged at that. The ash hung around very well, for 1.5-2 inches each time it fell off. I liked the taste, kinda nutty with a smooth slightly grassy taste. I think they are mostly or all Dominican with Ecuador wrappers. The superior construction and smooth aged taste had me thinking of something upscale like an AVO robusto. No? LGC Wavell? Cuaba Solomon? Waaaahhhhhh.

Milder than I generally go for but obviously a quality stick. How badly did I do?


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Darb85, ok you have me interested in what this first smoke is, so here goes:
> 
> Appearance; Golden brown wrapper, rough looking but no major flaws except the Cap, which was very rough, almost falling off. Nice Parejo 5.50 X 48 to 50 ring guage, couldn't find much on my search on this size. Thought I knew what it was when I saw it, but that soon change after the smell..
> 
> ...


It was a don tomas. I like em. I cant remeber which one as i bought them a while ago so they have about 2 months on them. Ill look at the box next time im at the house and let you know exactly which ones. might be a while. back at the dorms today so maybe next week.(next doc appointment) They cost about 4 bucks or so. I found the same problem with a few on the caps though. only real down fall.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Don Thomas, I have had this before, good smoke, Thanks. I guess that's why they call it blind Reviews., Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

These ?


P-Town Smokes said:


> Don Thomas, I have had this before, good smoke, Thanks. I guess that's why they call it blind Reviews., Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Got a bunch of nice looking cigars from DsrtDog. This is number 1 and 2.
> 
> Looks like a 50x50/52 robusto. Very well rolled. Cap is particularly well done. Wrapper is medium brown. Looks like a Ecuador {sun grown} but in all honesty, I suck at picking out wrappers.
> 
> ...


Sean,

1&2 are both the same as you guessed. They are Honduran Puros ---

Ready

CAMACHO COROJO MONARCA

Was a nice try but a little off. Thanks for playing :w I hope you enjoyed them


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> Sean,
> 
> 1&2 are both the same as you guessed. They are Honduran Puros ---
> 
> ...


Holy crap, my first and second Camachos.

I have smoked Gran Habano and Bradley Trilogy Corojos all week. These guys were nothing like that at all. I was sniffing the criollo and corojos from three different cigars last night trying to pick up differences and I got none of that with the camachos.

Zero for four. Sigh. At least I know how little I know.....you know?


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> These ?


those look like em. I am feeling better now that my car will be paid for. just have to get a professional to look at all the pieces to confirm that they are actully on the car and i get a new one with the big check(other one is too far gone) other than that im up out of the wheel chair about an hour a day(getting barreted by the girlfriend for taht but i gotta walk around im goin nuts) legs dont hurt anymore like they used to. very good thing Glad you liked the smokes


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Oh boy, before I review this smoke, I will need to say that I have nothing but respect for Sean and his experienced palate. But, here goes.

This was a small cigar, ring gauge approx 38-40, 5.5 inches in length. When I first looked at it I thought I knew the cigar, Partagas De Luxe, went through my head. Attractive enough, punched clean, then pre-light draw made me think machine made maybe? 
I lit the cigar and it started out a little harsh, youth maybe, not sick period harsh, but young. There was a grassy taste to it that I've not experienced from a cigar of this origin before. The cigar kept that grassy taste throughout the entire smoke and remained pretty one diminsional. It was very mild in flavor, it truly is one I am not familiar with. I have a box of the Partagas De Luxe Tubo's in the humi waiting to mature, in all honesty, I hope it's not a box of these. It was too long for any of the Hoyo Du Whatever line, I don't know what the Hell it is! I'm gonna submit a guess, and here goes "HDM Palmas Extra"? Sorry, but it wasn't my cup of tea. I'll smoke the other one later to see if maybe I just got a stinker.

Radar


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

radar said:


> When I first looked at it I thought I knew the cigar, Partagas De Luxe, went through my head.


You're freakin unbelieveable radaR. 

The cigar was a Partagas DeLuxe. I think the box code was late 03 (actually sent the box to eef in a mini-bomb in case he wanted a habanos box, you want the exact code he can give that as long as he hasn't ditched the box).

I thought I'd get you on that one........

As far as the flavor goes, they are pretty mild MMs, but with nice enough caps. I haven't found the strong grassy character that you did, but then again you pegged both of my sticks and my guesses were in left field.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Boy, this did not taste like Partagas to me! Sometimes you get an oddball in any box, I hope that's it. Man, we must all bomb Eef, I just mailed one out today! He's such a talented young man, it's impossible not to like him. I'm going to the herf in Ybor City tomorrow, I'll smoke the other Partagas on the way. Thanks again Sean, this was fun.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

radar said:


> Boy, this did not taste like Partagas to me! Sometimes you get an oddball in any box, I hope that's it. Man, we must all bomb Eef, I just mailed one out today! He's such a talented young man, it's impossible not to like him. I'm going to the herf in Ybor City tomorrow, I'll smoke the other Partagas on the way. Thanks again Sean, this was fun.


Couldn't stand it. Brushed my teeth, had some coffee, and tried one out of my box. About half way through it now and no grassy taste. The ash is also more what I expected. My box is also 03, August. Whew, what a relief. Still mild but much better.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

I haven't been around CS much lately,but wanted to get in on the "BR2" fun,cause God Knows I never pass on an opportunity to show my lack of knowlege when it comes to cigars,so good ole Sean had pitty on me,and sent me a pair to evaluate and a pair of the same to smoke later...so here goes nothin.
#1 a nicely constructed Robusto With what appeared to be a dark Conneticut
wrapper,not real oily...just a nice sheen with barely negligble seams and a damn good capping job,Prelight aroma had a touch of barnyard and spicy leather.Decapped the stick and draw was perfect.I warmed the foot and lit er up...fairly spicy at first,but after it settled down the taste was very rich and the finish had hints of toasted almonds,coffee,spice,and just a whisp of cedar for good measure.Body was medium and remained so through out and burn was spot on down to the nub as well.Overall a damn good cigar...now to the part where I make a fool of myself.IMHO this cigar is Dominican.Probably Cuban seed ligero filler.I remember not long ago smoking a cigar that reminds me of this one...Fonseca Serie F Robusto Thats my story and I'm stickin to it!

#2 an eqally well built Gran Corona,also with a natural wrapper,but not as dark and I didn't get a lot of prelight smells from this one.Draw was also good.Right off the light it was milder and taste was not as complex,more woody with a trace of earthiness.It tried to canoe on me at times and required trimming with my Quantum twice,but I was outside in a strong wind.Had I been indoors it might have done better.A nice cigar,but not as good as the first,that being said...Sean I have no idea as to the country of origin,brand,or the components of this stick and plead the 5th on this one Bro.
I hope I did better with the first (probably not)LOL!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

AF MAN said:


> #1 a nicely constructed Robusto With what appeared to be a dark Conneticut
> wrapper,not real oily...












That one was a robusto from the "Treasure of Costa Rica" line from Bucanero released last fall. I don't know much about them, only smoked a couple myself, but they were highly recommended by my local shop. I'll have to go looking for them online. From what I understand, and don't hold me to this, they are a Costa Rican puro.



> #2 an eqally well built Gran Corona,also with a natural wrapper,but not as dark and I didn't get a lot of prelight smells from this one.


I decided to send you for a second cigar an Arturo Fuente, corona imperal I believe. Like you I prefer the Bucaneros, but it is interesting to try one of the "normal" fuentes from time to time.

Thanks for playing! I was going to get on that figurado you sent last night but had to escort an interviewee to supper. Tonight for sure!

Sean


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Well i sure hope I get to smoke Funkyporcini's smokes for the BR2 before we start BR3. I've only smoked cigarettes all week.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

magno said:


> Well i sure hope I get to smoke Funkyporcini's smokes for the BR2 before we start BR3. I've only smoked cigarettes all week.


I hear ya Michael, Its been so windy here the only thing I've smoked the last 2 days are an FDO nattie, I have a review to do and my sinus's are screwed..And I'm dying to smoke the one you gave me last saturday.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I have been so bad I haven't even sent out your bomb. ran out of Priority mail boxes and hate going to the post office (usually make the wife do it)

By the way, I might be heading out ot Staunton in the next week or so to go see my watch/Clock repair guru ( I posted my misfortune on the "bitch and moan" thread.) you guys always at work during the weekdays?



floydp said:


> I hear ya Michael, Its been so windy here the only thing I've smoked the last 2 days are an FDO nattie, I have a review to do and my sinus's are screwed..And I'm dying to smoke the one you gave me last saturday.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

magno said:


> I have been so bad I haven't even sent out your bomb. ran out of Priority mail boxes and hate going to the post office (usually make the wife do it)
> 
> By the way, I might be heading out ot Staunton in the next week or so to go see my watch/Clock repair guru ( I posted my misfortune on the "bitch and moan" thread.) you guys always at work during the weekdays?


I work during the day,I'm always home by around 4, What time of day are we talking Michael? Can always adjust bro...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Your pm's are full my friend.. :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I wanted a clean palate when I smoked Sean's second Partagas Deluxe today, so I smoked it on the ride up to Ybor city. This one was much better, Partagas seems to have it's own unique taste, and the second one had it. I don't know what was going on with the first one but this one was so much better. I actually tore the remainder of the first one apart to see if there was anything wierd in there. You hear stories of paper, twine, etc., but nothng. Again, the second one was much better. Thanks again Sean.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

radar said:


> I wanted a clean palate when I smoked Sean's second Partagas Deluxe today, so I smoked it on the ride up to Ybor city. This one was much better, Partagas seems to have it's own unique taste, and the second one had it. I don't know what was going on with the first one but this one was so much better. I actually tore the remainder of the first one apart to see if there was anything wierd in there. You hear stories of paper, twine, etc., but nothng. Again, the second one was much better. Thanks again Sean.


The first couple I had tasted like a diluted and more coarse (hard to define) Party short, nowhere near as nice but they're longer. I've had twine in a Puros Indios I took apart once, not jute, plastic. Damned glad I didn't nub that sucker. I thought I would get you on that one, being machine made and not discussed very much. I thought about trying Punch RS12s on you instead, but their taste is pretty distinct in my limited experience.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sean,you and radar have inspired me to finally smoke the review stogie. I enjoyed so much the banter between you two about stogies. I wish I could retain what you guys remember about what you smoke. There might be 2 or 3 sticks I could remember just by taste(maybe is an understatement). Well off to make a mockery of the stick Kevin sent me. Well I guess its good to know your own limitations. :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> The first couple I had tasted like a diluted and more coarse (hard to define) Party short, nowhere near as nice but they're longer. I've had twine in a Puros Indios I took apart once, not jute, plastic. Damned glad I didn't nub that sucker. I thought I would get you on that one, being machine made and not discussed very much. I thought about trying Punch RS12s on you instead, but their taste is pretty distinct in my limited experience.


Trust me, I just got lucky (twice), should have bought a lottery ticket this week. I just made it home from the herf in Ybor City, Fredster was there, if you want to see something amazing sometime herf with Fredster. He can ID just about any ISOM on sight! Incredible, I'm not kidding!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok time for the post mortem on the fine stick I smoked from Kevin(summerkc) 5 1/2" in length dark oily wrapper, pre-light draw nice and easy, toasted this baby's foot pretty good for a change(aka,I didn't burn the sheet out of it) first draw,mmmmmmmmmm just the way I like it,good strength,medium to fool bodied. I'm gonna tell you I don't know a dang thing about putting into words the flavors(cigarette smoking) well at least thats what I blame it on. Rich beautiful volumes of smoke. And a great taste and I was in heaven my friends. I gotta tell you this was one fine smoke from start to finish not particularly complex but just plain consistant throughout. I got her down to less than a inch before she gave out and I sadly had to sit her down. If I have to render a guess I'd say it was(drum roll please) A ERDM Robusto En Vidrio...... 

Well thats my guess. Duh Huh,be gentle


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Galaga sent me a coupla belis & a coupla toros. Per his suggestion, I decided to spark the toros 1st.......dead, slab of granite  palate be damned.

1st cigar. @6x50.

Prelight Observations.
Pretty solid construction. A lightly peppery aroma on the wrapper, which is a medium brown EMS. Hmmmm. Looks for all the world like a........
The pre-light draw is somewhat firm & deliberate & tastes lightly of cedar.

First Third.
Not to rough, not too smooth....just about right. The 1st inch yields a lightly sweet note to the sinus & something else, perhaps a bit of earthy must. The flavor becomes richer at about an inch & a half & the ash is holding well (flicked it at 2" cuz I didn't want to drop the ash on my new Dell Latitude).
The draw is a little firm, but it kicks out plenty of smoke.
Don't think I taste the DR here, either Honduras or Nicaragua because of the depth of flavor.
Med/med full, so far.
The finish is earthy & the nose is sweet, with micro flashes of an unidentifiable herbal note upon exhalation.

Midway.
The cigar's flavor deepens & gets richer & richer as it approaches the midway point. Very nice depth & sweet earth.

Last Third.
I picked up a, not unpleasant, medicinal herbal tone in the last third.

2nd cigar.

Prelight Observations.
Firm. A bit shinier than the 1st. Pre-light flavor totally different, with a burst of fruitiness which changes to a rich tobacco.

First Third.
Earthy & rich right out of the gate. Nice & smooth, yet doesn't lack flavor.
Starts picking up strength about 1/2 inch in.
Easy draw, slightly uneven burn.

Midway.
Fleeting impressions of something I can't quite put my finger on upon exhaling.......herbs?
The burn starts to correct itself & I picked up a fleeting hint of woodsmoke.
A light peppery quality leaves a tingly sensation on the tongue & a sweetness in the finish. Nice depth.

Last Third.
Coupled with the diet Cherry Coke that I'm drinking I get an almost Beeman's gum like impression on the palate.
A flash of must & a rich burst of flavor lends a nice climax to this nice cigar.

Conclusion & (fingers crossed) Wild Guess.
A very nice med/full bodied rich cigar. Plenty of flavor to keep you interested & flashes of complexities. The water is deep & soothing to the battered soul.
Don't think this is DR tobacco. I wavered between Honduras & Nicaragua, but think it's......well, lets talk about the wrapper. Nice medium brown EMS & looks like.....well, don't think it's Sumatra. It ain't Cameroon. Sure the heck ain't CTS or Broadleaf. Could be Brazilian or even Costa Rican. H2000 didn't get my vote. Could be some kind of Havana seed. I guess I'm votin' for Corojo. In fact, it sure the hell looked like a Camacho Corojo to me. Didn't taste like the Churchill though, a bit closer to the Monarca, but didn't get much sweet hot pepper, but what the hell. Camacho Corojo & that's my final answer.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Galaga sent me a coupla belis & a coupla toros. Per his suggestion, I decided to spark the toros 1st.......dead, slab of granite  palate be damned.
> 
> 1st cigar. @6x50.
> 
> ...


And that children is a review,nice Mr. Hat...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> And that children is a review,nice Mr. Hat...


He's a fine human being with delicate cigar sensibilities
I said nice things about you because I meant it
Human encyclopedia 
Applause - and mean it

No Icons but a handy list to cut and paste from.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> That one was a robusto from the "Treasure of Costa Rica" line from Bucanero released last fall. I don't know much about them, only smoked a couple myself, but they were highly recommended by my local shop. I'll have to go looking for them online. From what I understand, and don't hold me to this, they are a Costa Rican puro.
> 
> I decided to send you for a second cigar an Arturo Fuente, corona imperal I believe. Like you I prefer the Bucaneros, but it is interesting to try one of the "normal" fuentes from time to time.
> 
> ...


Well you would think that I would of at least guessed the Fuente


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Quick question Khat, did you smoke the round headed sticks or the pointed head sticks?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

galaga said:


> Quick question Khat, did you smoke the round headed sticks or the pointed head sticks?


Round.

It's killin' me Rick.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

floydp said:


> Ok time for the post mortem on the fine stick I smoked from Kevin(summerkc) 5 1/2" in length dark oily wrapper, pre-light draw nice and easy, toasted this baby's foot pretty good for a change(aka,I didn't burn the sheet out of it) first draw,mmmmmmmmmm just the way I like it,good strength,medium to fool bodied. I'm gonna tell you I don't know a dang thing about putting into words the flavors(cigarette smoking) well at least thats what I blame it on. Rich beautiful volumes of smoke. And a great taste and I was in heaven my friends. I gotta tell you this was one fine smoke from start to finish not particularly complex but just plain consistant throughout. I got her down to less than a inch before she gave out and I sadly had to sit her down. If I have to render a guess I'd say it was(drum roll please) A ERDM Robusto En Vidrio......
> 
> Well thats my guess. Duh Huh,be gentle


Nice try, but it is actually a... ERDM Robusto.   Good job, you got it right. Just one question, what is En Vidrio?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

summerkc said:


> Nice try, but it is actually a... ERDM Robusto.   Good job, you got it right. Just one question, what is En Vidrio?


In glass = glass tubed.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

en vidrio. Huh. Learn something new everyday.  

BTW, Sean. Your new avatar is makin' me nauseous.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

kansashat said:


> Round.
> 
> It's killin' me Rick.


 I know, and you kept me waiting two days!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

galaga said:


> I know, and you kept me waiting two days!


I wuz bizzy & hadn't checked the thread for a while! :tg

C'mon PLEAZZZZZE??


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

summerkc said:


> Nice try, but it is actually a... ERDM Robusto.   Good job, you got it right. Just one question, what is En Vidrio?


I thought I had the taste right, but like an idiot I thought it was a bit long for the ERDM robusto... I might have misread it at jr's. I thought the size for the En Vidrio was a little longer than the robusto. My bad,thanks Kevin it was as good as an ERDM as I ever had.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

floydp said:


> I thought I had the taste right, but like an idiot I thought it was a bit long for the ERDM robusto... I might have misread it at jr's. I thought the size for the En Vidrio was a little longer than the robusto. My bad,thanks Kevin it was as good as an ERDM as I ever had.


I'd say you pretty well nailed it Frank. Great job! We need an applause avatar. :u


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Rick......don't make me come over there. :bx


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I'd say you pretty well nailed it Frank. Great job! We need an applause avatar. :u


Thanks bro,but I must say I got very lucky this time, I smoke the heck out of ERDM's.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Rick......don't make me come over there. :bx


 :r I'm going to steal one of Rick's lines

You Magillas(hope I spelled that right)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Very nice review, I knew from the review what cigar you smoked, but I get conused on shapes so when you called it a Toro I had a brain fart. The other cigars are some of the Rocky Patel Edge I got in the box split. You might age them some more, As far as your pallate being in the crapper, it might be to you, but it ws obvious to me its working perfectly. Your eyes on the other hand? Here's my review from top 25:

"These are the definition of an Honduran maduro, a nice, medium bodied combination of tobacco, leather, cedar and spice. The first third has a slightly sweet cedar and aged tobacco flavor. The leathery component starts coming in in the middle third which sometimes makes the middle less enjoyable. The last third always comes back around with the leather predominating but none of the flavors ever overpower the tobacco taste. At this price, it can be in any humidor."

You picked up and and elabotated the tastes much better than I. What is the flavor of Beeman's gum? I remember having Beemans but it was over 30 yearenago. As far as the herb flavor, I smoked these cigars, and they have been a favorite for 2 years now. I first ordered the natty robusto after it was reviewed at cigar nexus. It was my second box purchase as it were. The point being, I never found the herb until I did the following experiment. I was smoking a cuban Monte #4, thanks master chief, the small PC, I think its a 4, up against this robuto larga as its called. Now the monte was a better cigar, and had more intense flavor. but the robuto larga had the same flavors and at times, just as intense of flavor. The monte would go up and down in intensity of flavor too, very interesing way to compare cigars. Anyway, all of a sudden, the herb flavor just jumped out at me from the robusto larga. I've smoked this brand for years and I never caught it before, I'm impressed dude. Well what did I expect, the first box I ever bought was the Montague, which I got for about $0.80 a stick and that was on a whim and a prayed, but after I had ordered them, I found your review saying they were a pretty good stick, so waitng for them was made easier, knowing I probably had gotten too bad of a dog rocket, you had them pegged too. You getting tired of reading this crap yet? So anyway I'm thinking what the hell is that herb flavor in this stick, and it popped out at me---sage, happy turkey day. Funny thing is I usually don't even notice this nuance, and your pallate is dead huh? You pegged this cigar to a tee, so in that respet, you nailed this review, picking up flavors that it took me two years and near 50 cgars to find. I must say, however, that I got you, because I found a good cigar that an avowed cigar nut, sorry i mean afficianado, with over 3000 cigars in his collection has never had before! What a task. And the name of the cigar was..............









sorry due to technical difficulties, the thread police have said that this post is way too long and must be abbrogated, click


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey I was writting, but now you're off line...its Sunday, you musta had to go to church! Well if you were on line I wouldda told you what it was but now I gotta go shopping with the WU. I'll post it when I get back! Comming DEAR!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

galaga said:


> Hey I was writting, but now you're off line...its Sunday, you musta had to go to church! Well if you were on line I wouldda told you what it was but now I gotta go shopping with the WU. I'll post it when I get back! Comming DEAR!


 :r I ain't a sheetin ya I was rolling Rick.... awesome... :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> BTW, Sean. Your new avatar is makin' me nauseous.


OK, it really should be magno's anyhow. How about a substitute a picture of my wife's leg & arm?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

galaga said:


> Hey I was writting, but now you're off line...its Sunday, you musta had to go to church! Well if you were on line I wouldda told you what it was but now I gotta go shopping with the WU. I'll post it when I get back! Comming DEAR!


I was on the road to perdition, which is where you are going to be if you don't tell me what I smoked! :gn

BTW, Sean. Thanx! I hate Pepto.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> OK, it really should be magno's anyhow. How about a substitute a picture of my wife's leg & arm?


Nice leg Annie, but wheres the stogie??? I thought we changed her over.. :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

AFman (Don) sent me 2 figurados and 2 parejos as well as an exceptionally nice smelling robusto (Hermosos No. 4 actually) with a big R on the band... . This is my review of the figurado. 

At first I was wondering if Don had sent me a Cuaba to confuse me. I smelled it carefully and decided it wasn't Habano, although the construction was really nice. The wrapper was especially fine, smooth, a few veins, lightish Cameroon colored. 

Lighting the tip was all it needed to get a straight burn, never had to touch up at all and the draw was excellent. I start smoking it and get the impression of quality Nicaraguan tobacco. 

I am not going to break the cigar into thirds or whatever, I'm not that sophistacated (sic) although I really enjoy those reviews. In any case, this cigar has a nice balanced flavor with more bite coming on in the second half. After it was done I got the impression (aftertaste) of nice toasted tobacco that I get from smoking FdO or La Fincas. 

Since I have no idea at all what the hay this could be, I started looking to see if any of the new Flor de Olivias are figurados, as I know the original "shapes" line had some, and there are a couple of torps in the original line. Checking I see a figurado 6.5 inches by 60 ring size. That seems a big big compared to what I got, but I didn't measure, and I haven't seen a picture of one. In any case, thats my uneducated SWAG: Flor de Olivia Grand Cameroon Figurado. 

Nice cigar, I'm definately buying some. Don, I like your taste in smokes!

Now on to that slightly box pressed toro........

Sean


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> AFman (Don) sent me 2 figurados and 2 parejos as well as an exceptionally nice smelling robusto (Hermosos No. 4 actually) with a big R on the band... . This is my review of the figurado.
> 
> At first I was wondering if Don had sent me a Cuaba to confuse me. I smelled it carefully and decided it wasn't Habano, although the construction was really nice. The wrapper was especially fine, smooth, a few veins, lightish Cameroon colored.
> 
> ...


Well you got the Nicaraguan part my friend That was an LCG Reserva Figurado Flechas Especiales...whew long name...it's comprised of an Equadorian Sumatra wrapper,Nicaraguan binder,and a blend of Nicaraguan and Dominican filler..glad you liked it.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

AF MAN said:


> Well you got the Nicaraguan part my friend That was an LCG Reserva Figurado Flechas Especiales...whew long name...it's comprised of an Equadorian Sumatra wrapper,Nicaraguan binder,and a blend of Nicaraguan and Dominican filler..glad you liked it.


Er Thats LGC :tpd:


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

AF MAN said:


> Er Thats LGC :tpd:


I thought it was milder than the Serie R cigars, and I thought those Reservas were supposed to be stronger, thats why I didn't guess in that direction. I actually had a losing bid in on those exact smokes at a certain web site, I'll have to look around for some.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

PRE-LIGHT

awesome construction
golden to light medium brown color
good smell not too strong not barnyardy too much

first impressions

easy to light 
a little tight on the draw intially but started to loosen a bit.
Good tast with decent amount of smoke. Kind of a cholate flaver underlaying, cedar taste also. flavor i cant quite put my finger on by good.

HALF-WAY

Draw has improved drasticly
Flavor changes subtlely but i idntified the earlier flavor as it became stronger as burnt toast as close as i can tell. light grey ash. No burn problems, no adjustment

has a medium full flavor not to strong just the way i like em.

FINISH

Good finish lasting not to harsh. good buzz goin

I have no clue what this is but ill guess something from padron

really liked this smoke thanks P-town definatly need to pick up some more of them.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

You nailed the smoke exactly Khat, although it is not a Camacho Corojo. I finished the other smoke that you gave me, the cammy 1995 and really enjoyed it, thx. Very nice start and a short little flavor bomb. I saw that you had put one of those Nestors reserve in your bomb and was wondering if it was the toro and what you thought of it. Why not put up a review. BTW, those sticks that you reviewed are Evelios, maduro robusto larga. Sure, your palate is dead!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

That was a robusto, but I got a couple or 3 of the Nestor toros around here somewhere. I like the robusto better. Dang nice cigar for the money.

Very interesting about the Evelio. I liked the cigar a lot. I viewed them next to a Camacho Corojo & the color, veining & texture of the wrapper were almost identical. The 3 major indicators that it wasn't the Camacho were the lack of barnyard, less pepper, & the Evelio was not as strong as I would have expected the Camacho to be, but I had no idea of how old the cigar I was smoking was, so I took a stab at it. Oh well, it was fun.

Thanx!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Brad. was this the one that was number 1 ?. I post what it was later, Don


Darb85 said:


> PRE-LIGHT
> 
> awesome construction
> golden to light medium brown color
> ...


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Brad. was this the one that was number 1 ?. I post what it was later, Don


i belive so


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Don's second cigar.

Beautifully rolled cigar, although it didn't have a triple cap, it had everything else. Slight square box press. Dark wrapper, hefty, well filled, oily wrapper. Before I even hit the lighter I knew I was in for a treat. Looked around 6-61/8 " x 52, my definition of a toro. Slight box press, dark wrapper. 

Prelight impressions: snipped well, loaded with tobacco, nice taste, some cigars have little pre-light, this one was nice.

First half: I started smoking this and I had no fricking clue. Taste was smooth, rich, obvously this is a top drawer cigar. Rich loam, wood, really loads of taste. HEFTY.

Second half: More of the same, the burn and draw were exceptional. I'm thinking the taste reminds me of Honduras. But I'm still wondering if this is one of the pre-embargo smokes. I finally settle my SWAG a bit: top drawer Honduran if not puro, has mainly Honduran. But what the heck could it be?

Don always seems to be the first guy on the street with the new kick ass cigars. Graycliff? Rocky Patel edge? Camacho Liberty or other upscale smokes? I have no clue. Do Torano tribute have darker wrappers? Camacho Liberty 11/18? Well, thats my guess, but all I can tell you for sure is that this is one of the best cigars from any origin that I have ever had. I'm thinking Honduran tobacco but its smooth and well aged whatever it is. I'm buying these if possible, cost be damned.

Thanks Don, I don't care what these are called, I call them YUMMY.

Dsrtdog's second cigar (number 3 I believe).
Torp, pointy head. Light wrapper. I smoked the Camacho Corojo and thought it was Dominican. I'm thinking this is a Honduran as well. Perdomo 2, perdomo mistakes or fresh rolled? I'm just so damned bad at guessing cigars, I need to smoke more.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Don's second cigar.
> 
> Beautifully rolled cigar, although it didn't have a triple cap, it had everything else. Slight square box press. Dark wrapper, hefty, well filled, oily wrapper. Before I even hit the lighter I knew I was in for a treat. Looked around 6-61/8 " x 52, my definition of a toro. Slight box press, dark wrapper.
> 
> ...


Sean,

I can't remember which one this was  I guess you will have to look at the bands I sent (marked on the back). Let me know which one it was. Now you got me drooling  ..

Glad you liked it 

Doug (DsrtDog) but you can call me Don


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> Sean,
> 
> I can't remember which one this was  I guess you will have to look at the bands I sent (marked on the back). Let me know which one it was. Now you got me drooling  ..
> 
> ...


I don't want to look in there until I try the other one. I'll get that tomorrow.
Sean


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Great review and close on the guess but no cigar  
Blind # 1 was a Flor De A Allones Prominete, Honduras with Hon-Nic filler. When these cigars are laid to rest, there are great. I get where you thought it was a Pardon, similar in taste. The taste I get is roasted nuts. Glad you liked it, On too round # 2. I don't know if the 2 cigars you sent me were the same? but I'll find out tonight, Don


Darb85 said:


> PRE-LIGHT
> 
> awesome construction
> golden to light medium brown color
> ...


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> In glass = glass tubed.


Actually it wasn't in a glass tube but tissue wrapped. Got it in a five pack from cigarbid I think...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

summerkc said:


> Actually it wasn't in a glass tube but tissue wrapped. Got it in a five pack from cigarbid I think...


ERDM has several robustos. The 'en vidrio' version is tubed in glass.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> I thought it was milder than the Serie R cigars, and I thought those Reservas were supposed to be stronger, thats why I didn't guess in that direction. I actually had a losing bid in on those exact smokes at a certain web site, I'll have to look around for some.


I knew nothing about em when I smoked my first one.It was a Piramides Clasicas(#7 size) and it was great...IMHO they are a step above the Serie R


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Don's second cigar.
> 
> Beautifully rolled cigar, although it didn't have a triple cap, it had everything else. Slight square box press. Dark wrapper, hefty, well filled, oily wrapper. Before I even hit the lighter I knew I was in for a treat. Looked around 6-61/8 " x 52, my definition of a toro. Slight box press, dark wrapper.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

AF MAN said:


> Damn Prof!!!! There ain't no foolin you! It's Honduran alright.HDM (at least I got the letters in the right order this time) Seleccion Royale Senador...Excellent cigar,and the best part...they're cheap!...Like me


Lets put it this way, I bought a box less than 5 minutes after I read your post. Those are tasty cigars - thanks for hooking me up with them!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Almost ready to make my first review/guess.  This morning I'm smoking the second of my gars from hungsolo. Number two more than makes up for the first one I had. I think the roller thought he was being funny and sprinkled pepper into the filler. :r 

This is what I'm smoking now. It is delicious!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Part two cigar 2

*pre-light*

Mild smell
Medium browm in color
Construction is great. 
Cuts easily

*first impressions*

Lights very easy with a good draw
Lots of smoke
Spicy aroma
a kind of nutty tast
mild to medium in strenth

*Half way*

Burn is even no repairs nessasary
Flavor has become a sort of ceder overtoned nutty flavor with almost a hint of vanilla
Very odd on the vanilla lasted about 2 draws and then dissapeered
My girlfriend picked it up to give it to me wears vanila lotion-possible transfer to account for taste maybe???
draw tightens up a bit but not enouh to worry about 
Getting a hint of coffee flavor

*last bit*

Flavor remains consitant
burn well no repairs.

*finish*

long lasting not harsh at alll

I definatly found another stick i have to pick up a few of.

Thanks alot ptown

seemed simlar to a CAO annie that i smoked recently thanks to a generous BOTL. Thats my guess something from CAO's line maybe. Yeah probably way off but oh well.

Thanks Again P-Town Good cigar


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

That my Corvair friend was a Punch Double Corona, very good reviews on both cigars. JR's had these last month, along with the Flor De A Allones on sale. All have been very good. I will get to your last cigar this week. Snowing outside now in P-Town, so it will have to wait. 
Thanks for playing in SeanGar blind reviews, and thanks to Sean for starting this post, It's been fun reading all the Blind reviews


Darb85 said:


> Part two cigar 2
> 
> *pre-light*
> 
> ...


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> That my Corvair friend was a Punch Double Corona, very good reviews on both cigars. JR's had these last month, along with the Flor De A Allones on sale. All have been very good. I will get to your last cigar this week. Snowing outside now in P-Town, so it will have to wait.
> Thanks for playing in SeanGar blind reviews, and thanks to Sean for starting this post, It's been fun reading all the Blind reviews


ah good stuff

and yes thank you seanGar for starting this post. its been fun. count me in on the next one


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I have no idea what I smoked last night, and am even more stymied by what I'm smoking now. My grand idea of "smoke em both before identifying em" may have been a bad one. 

Anyhoo, Funky Porcini sent me a pair of ( roughly ) 5 1/2" long Robustos swaddled (hey, I used that word twice tonight) in a dark brown Maduroesque wrapper. I say "maduroesque" since they're not quite as dark as most maduros I've smoked, but....they're still dark. The wrapper is quite beautiful, and the cap is as perfect as they come. 

The smoke started up easily and commenced with a perfect pale-grey ash. The burn at the half-inch mark is nearly flawless. The taste? Well, it's starting out a little young: slightly sour tasting, and definitely tastes like it's being rounded out by the maduro wrapper. Last night's rendition had a bit of this sourness as well, but said taste faded pretty quickly.

As I reach the 3/4" mark, some nutty flavours attempt a move to the foreground. They're faint at this point, but they're definitely trying to stir things up. the aroma is slightly floral. ( I'm no horticulturist, so don't ask ). Last night's offering was much nuttier with a sweeter undertone at this point, while maintaining the floral note from the outset.

At the 2 1/2" " mark , things are pretty much the same: a little sourness, a little nuttiness,some flowers -- maybe some cedar. 

At 3" inches things start getting alot stronger. Very peppery. I didn't get much pepper last night. weird. Kinda reminds me of an Ashton VSG at this point in time, but it hasn't tasted anything like any Ashton I've ever smoked until the 3" mark.

At 4" inches, peppery still, but smoke is getting a bit bitter. time to snuff it out.

Maybe my buds are still fried from Uncle Mikey's (gonna milk that excuse for all it's worth). Last night I was thinking I was smoking a Honduran -- maybe a Ghurka. But the Ghurkas I've had always burned with a darker cuban-like ash than this smoke and, come to think of it, they haven't tasted like this . Tonight's smoke has me thinking differently.... but it's smoking so differently from last night's smoke that I feel.....lost. I definitely enjoyed the first one with its prevailing nuttiness and subtle sweetnes. This second cigar tastes much different and definitely not my style. 


I hereby submit mysef to public humiliation with a wild guess: it's an Ashton "aged maduro". That's all I can come up with. I know, I've failed.....miserably. 

I'll tell ya one thing, though .....THIS IS ALL SeanGar's fault!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I finally got around to tasting the cigars that txmatt sent me. I took them over to my local cigar shop the other day and sat down on the leather couch they have there. There were a few other regulars there.

I pulled out the first one and noted to myself that the wrapper was a medium brown color. This robusto was fairly veiny and had some bumps on the wrapper. It felt solid between my fingers, but not too firm. As I admired the cigar, one of the guys in the store started talking about how the world is much more complicated now than when he grew up. All of the guys in the room were older than me, so they nodded their heads in agreement. (I thought to myself that is what my parent used to say.)

I cut the cap with my Xikar cutter with great ease. As I went to light it, the talk in the store turned to the Civil War. The cigar lit nicely, and I took my first puff. Nice. Not too strong of a cigar. There was a bit of sweetness to the flavor. Not a lot of bitterness.

Somehow the topic got from the Civil War to the war in Iraq. (Oh, wait, that was my fault. :sb ) As I listened and participated in the debate and discussion about the war in Iraq, I continued to enjoy my cigar (not the conversation though.) The cigar had a nice draw and produced a decent amount of smoke. I actually found myself enjoying the smoke, which had a leathery type of smell to it (or was that the couch burning?). The burn was fairly consistent with a nice firm ash (slightly grey). Those who know me well know that I like to let the ash burn for a while before I tap it off so I can see how well of a cigar it is.

As I got toward the end of my smoke, the flavor became a little more bitter (or was that the conversation)? It wasn't an overpowering bitterness, just more bitter than the rest of the cigar. I actually wasn't able to smoke this down to the nub, like I had planned. The cigar went out on me with about an inch and a half left on it.

Someone in the room mentioned that there is a lot of stuff that goes on in a war that we just don't need to know. I asked if it was better to be ignorant then? Well, that heated up the conversation, so I decided to light the other cigar, since I knew I was in for the long haul.

The second time around mirrored the first. It was a very consistent smoke between the two cigars. As the conversation moved from Iraq to South Africa to Mother Theresa, I was glad that I had this nice consistent cigar to go with the unconsistent conversation.

What was I smoking? If you judge by some of my comments in the conversation, you may have wondered if it was something much stronger. :w However, I am going to guess that I was smoking an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Robusto...Was I even close?

Thanks txmatt for the great cigars to review!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Heya Tim,

you must smoke some REALLY strong cigars because I consider the Camacho Corojo Monarcas to be powerful sticks.

I was really worried that after spending so much time discussing Camacho in my review I would give away what I had sent to you.

These blind reviews are a blast! I can't wait for the next round.

-Matt-












itstim said:


> What was I smoking? If you judge by some of my comments in the conversation, you may have wondered if it was something much stronger. :w However, I am going to guess that I was smoking an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Robusto...Was I even close?
> 
> Thanks txmatt for the great cigars to review!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

hey! what happens if the noob you gave your sticks to smokes your stuff and vanishes without doing a review!? kind of torques my shorts a bit! :c


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I know how you feel. It happened to me last round. What a waste. Here's hopin' it doesn't happen again



hollywood said:


> hey! what happens if the noob you gave your sticks to smokes your stuff and vanishes without doing a review!? kind of torques my shorts a bit! :c


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Heya Tim,
> 
> you must smoke some REALLY strong cigars because I consider the Camacho Corojo Monarcas to be powerful sticks.
> 
> ...


Maybe my taste buds were just burnt from the day before, but I definitely would not call that a strong cigar...The funny thing is that my local cigar shop had a Camacho event the day before I reviewed these. I actually tried out a Diploma, which I thought was a strong cigar.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Hollywood man... you are one rude mofo.. You've only reviewed 1 of the 4 cigars I gave you so whats up with that..? :fu  
To be honest I had a very very unfortunate event, prolly the most tragic in my entire life that I do not feel to comment about, which kept me from being able to be home or be on my computer for over a week and a half.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Cigar #1
Ok, well I dont know how to determine exact ring gauges and dont have a ruler handy so I dont have exact stats on this gar.

This 1st gar was about a double corona sized cigar, a nice pale, silky wrapper, and was very well constructed. Upon looking @ it I would guess a Montecristo or Torano Reserva Selecta. I sat down with this cigar at the local saloon - bar - deli shop here in town with a nice Bombay Sapphire and lime juice. My 1st note on this was it punched (yes I punch most of my cigars) extremely easily.

This was a pretty straight forward mild cigar that held its ash very well, which only fell off about 2 times in total. The 1st half had a very nice sweet, creamy taste to it. Gradually the cigar got a little hotter and showed a light woody taste. This was also one of the most even burning cigars I had seen.
On the Paul 1-10 scale, 10 being the best, I'd give this bad boy a 9.8
It pretty much retained the same overall flavor profile, but the flavors seemed to get gradually more intense the further down I got on it, but I'm not complaining because it was deeeelicious.  

I'm not a big fan of mild cigars, and havent tried very many but this was just a great cigar and made my afternoon..... I was pleasantly surprised by it.
I'm going to stay with my original instincts and say this was a......
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta Churchill, but also could be a Montecristo Double Corona? Hell, I dont know...

Ok Hollywood so what was it really? :w


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Cigar #2

This was a very nice looking pressed torpedo with an equally nice looking dark brown wrapper. The tip of this cigar could have doubled as a shank, and should seriously be kept out of the reach of children. I know I have never had this cigar before, so I have no pre-smoke guesses as to what it could even be. I know right away I'm gonna blow this review....

I took this tasty treat out to the porch @ about 2 in the morning and opened a nice cold Turbo Dog ale, which went really well with this cigar.
This was a medium to full bodied smokewith a good draw, which started off with a pleasant chocolatey taste which quickly gained a good earthy kick to it. It smoked this way till about the half way mark, and in an instant picked up into a very tasty spicey flavor, which sorta reminded me of a cameroon wrapped cigar, but still retained the previous flavor. The ash on this cigar was just hard as a rock, and refused to fall off. The burn on this cigar was also slightly uneven the 1st half, nothing major, but sorta evened out when it rounded the half way mark. On the Paul 1-10 burn scale I give it a ... 8. 

About 3/4's through the cigar, the spiciness sorta took a seat on the back burner and went back to, and finished a nice mellow conglomerate (spelling?) of all the flavors. With a good buzz from the Dogs and the tasty torp I was very satisfied and went to bed a happy man :s 

IMO a very good complex smoke, and once again a GREAT cigar from the Hollywood. I will definetly buy some more of these if possible , once I find out what it is. Unfortunetly I have absolutely NO idea what this gar could be, me being such a noob and all...
Im just gonna say something just so I can say I took a guess... and say it's some form of Padron. Only because I havent smoked any Padrons, they have alot of figurados and alot seem to be pressed. :r 

Ok so.... what was it?


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok Hollywood, Im ahead of ya in the "how many reviews we've done" game.
Pick up the pace noob


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Blind review # 2 from Darb85, same size as the first, but this corona was not up to par with the first. 

Appearance, Golden brown natural wrapper with a somewhat loose wrapper and a large vein running thru the cigar. I thought this would effect the overall smoking experience, but it had no effect.

Prelight smell, had that slight barnyard smell again, not as strong as the Don Thomas I smoked previously. 

First light, easy light with the ole torch, east first draw.

The Experience; Started off real nice, a very mild smoke with a toasted coffee taste. Not overpowering at all, normally I don't smoke this mild of a gar, but it was a good change of pace. This cigar performed perfectly for the first half, straight burn with not one touch up. Flavor changed half way through to a light tobacco taste. Wrapper starting coming loose half way down, but didn't effect the taste. 

Overall, not my cup of tea, not because of the mild taste, but no real overpowering taste to it. A little bland for the last half. Never really smoked this brand, well I don't think I have.

Well, thats the jest of this blind review. I would have to guess this was a 
" house brand " 
Famous Cattiro house brand 5 1/2 x 46. 

Thanks Darb, enjoyed the two and this blind review.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

OK - Since PaulHag came back and did some reviews; I shall continue. sorry to here you had some unfortunate happinings, bro. Thought you went AWOL on us.


Cigar #2

Corona - 5.5" X 42 ring guage

The look and construction of this stick was ok. A very light claro natural color, with some veins and stems showing. Overall pretty solid. Seemed to be maybe slightly underfilled when given the slight finger press.

Pre-light aroma was very mild and pleasant. I had not smoked a mild stogie in a couple of months, but it already reminded me of one I had smoked. 

It lit with no effort, but immediately began an un-even burn to one side; which required several corrections during the smoke. The ash was consitant but loose.

The first few inches had a papery taste mixed with mild cocoa and cream. I could barely pick up some peppery notes as I made it to the half-way point. It did pick up some heavier pepper and butter flavors towards the last 1/4.

Overall this was a very mild, but not completely bland smoke. It is far milder than my ususal preference, but that's just me. Would make a decent daily morning smoke with coffee.

My first guess upon inspection was a Montesino Diplomatico, but I think that had been better. My guess is maybe a Quarum Corona.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Swing and a miss  !!
That my friend... was a .... drumroll........
Partagas Limited Reserve


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

By the way.... You gonna tell me how bad I whiffed on my 1st 2 reviews?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

cigar #3

Torpedo - 6.5" X 54 ring guage?? I was in the car driving for this one.

The color was a rich oily maduro that looked almost rosado. Pretty tasty looking smoke. Construction was also very good from tip to foot. Solid.

Pre-light aroma was very enticing. Strong scents assaulted my nose, and nearly made my mouth water. MMMMMM. mmmmmm??? What the ???

Cat hair! OOps! u 

Well that was gross, but we proceed like a trooper. After wiping it off for about 10 miles, I'm ready to go. The light was easy and draw was as well. 

The first half started well and stayed the same throughout. The slow even burn stays cool and smooth throughout, while the well balanced blend teases your taste buds with hints of sweet spice, followed by toasty notes of wood and pepper. Very rich and heady with bursts of spice and cream together. Lots of smoke billowed from this one, and filled the air with a lingering pleasant aroma. There was a medium long finish to the cigar as well.

Overall a pretty decent smoke. A bit more structured and quality than the previous. There are so many good torps out there, I am so unsure of what it was. So a wild guess would have to be ... Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

PaulHag said:


> By the way.... You gonna tell me how bad I whiffed on my 1st 2 reviews?


Hey Paul,

I know the second one is Perdomo Overrun box-pressed Maduro Torp. I picked ups a couple bundles on CI for dirt! Great purchase for anyone out there!!!

The first one ... crap, dont remember. I have my list at the office. I'll post the other one tomorrow.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

LoL, alright get back to me on #1 because it was quite good..
You always manage to get the maker right and are always so close but get the blend wrong...
The torp was a Carlos Torano Signature... good ol Brazilian wrapper...
I got 10 bucks saying you'll guess #4 right on the money..


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

OK, I just finished my first cigar sent by Jeff. So here's my first feeble attempt to figure out what it was.

The cigar was about 5.5 inches X 50, so it was a nice large robusto size. Very well constructed, a solid cigar. The wrapper was really interesting, though. It was a dark natural colorwith a rosado tint to it. It was darker at the foot. It had a nice sheen to it. Not oily, but moist. It looked very much like a Cameroon.

Pre-light draw was perfect. Not too tight, not a straw. The wrapper had a spice to it that let me know it was full of nicotine. Nice buzz and it wasn't even lit yet! I'd have to guess right off the bat that it was a Dominican.

This thing let off a smoke bomb's worth of smoke when I lit it! Nice and thick, it hang around even in the breeze tonight. It started off very woodsy and earthy. I thought it was going to change a bit to introduce a bunch of different flavors, but to my delight it kept the same profile for a little over two inches. That was very refreshing - not having a lot of differences assault me all at once.

After about halfway, I got a strong flavor of toasted walnuts in front of a straight-up classic cigar flavor/smell. You know, the kind that reminds you of when you used to hang out with the adults when you were a kid.

The finish was a bit off as it started to canoe due to a slight tear in the wrapper. That's OK, as I finished it to within three quarters of an inch at the end. The last flavor in there hinted strongly of leather. I got a pretty good buzz off of that cigar, too!

A very enjoyable smoke that went really well with the hand-crafted beer I poured - I just opened my first bottle of a Doublebock that I brewed a month ago.

My guess is that it was a Partagas Naturales.

OK, Jeff, do your worst! :tg


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

hungsolo said:


> OK, I just finished my first cigar sent by Jeff. So here's my first feeble attempt to figure out what it was.


Its been so long that I'm not sure myself. Can you pm me with what stick that was? Use the cigar on the bottom as #1.


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Its been so long that I'm not sure myself. Can you pm me with what stick that was? Use the cigar on the bottom as #1.


It was stick #2. I'm going to brave #5 this evening if I feel up to the task!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Hungsolo, you had an El Rey Del Mundo Rothschilde. Hope you liked it.  

I've got to get my reviews up. I tried two of yours so far.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is my first blind review. I have a picture of the cigars Hungsolo sent me so I can post that to him in order to identify the cigar.

I wrote down the details on this cigar, but unfortunately lost the paper, so I will have to go from memory.

This stick started off pretty nice but quickly turned into pepper city. It left my tongue feeling all tingly and coated. I never had a cigar this spicy before. It just seemed to get more and more spicy as I smoked it down. I'd say it was medium bodied but with a real spicy edge.

Without my notes on it I will have to make a wild guess as to what it was.
Partagas Sabrosa


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I have no clue what to do, _but_ I want in.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

jgrimball said:


> I have no clue what to do, _but_ I want in.


It looks like this round is pretty much dead. I'll start another post to call for more people interested in another thread - look for it.


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Here is my first blind review. I have a picture of the cigars Hungsolo sent me so I can post that to him in order to identify the cigar.


From the top-down picture with the foot at the bottom, #1 is the left-most cigar. Which one are you reviewing, and I'll reply back.

Also, some bad news...I included no Partagas cigars.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

hungsolo said:


> Also, some bad news...I included no Partagas cigars.


Wise Acre! :r


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

OK, second cigar from Jeff's bunch. This was #4 in the pic you sent, Jeff.

Great looking BLACK cigar. It had a pretty nice smell to it and was nice and firm. After I cut it with the guillotine, I sucked on the end for a while as I finished up watching the recording of the last F1 race in Bahrain (Ha, Ha Ferrari! I mean, you didn't even get a point!). It started oozing oils at the head! Jeez, that's interesting.

Once I got it lit, it had a slightly bitter taste to it. Not unpleasant, yet, but it was a little disconcerting. Anyway, after a few minutes, the bitterness went away. Unfortunately, it was replaced by a distinct ammonia flavor. It burned pretty hot throughout the length of the stick, even after waiting a couple of minutes between puffs to try and cool it down.

Needless to say, I didn't like this cigar at all. The flavor never improved, even though I smoked the whole thing hoping it would get better. Silly me.

I have no idea what this could have been. It looked like a Double maduro of some kind, as the wrapper and binder both were very dark. The filler was a darker shade of brown, too, but quite a bit lighter than the wrapper - hell ANYTHING is lighter than the wrapper on this cigar!

For the life of me, I have no idea what this was. I've had Belinda's, SP double Maduros, FdO maduros, Diamond Crown maduros, CAO maduros, etc. and none of them were remotely like this cigar.

What the heck was that, Jeff? At least I'll know to avoid it them in the future.

BTW, I'm not trying to be down on Jeff's taste for cigars. I just might not like one that someone else loves. You can ask txMatt about that. He's given me a few that I've been less than impresed with, and vice versa.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Third cigar from hungsolos selection. I will send you the pic of which one it is.

Looked like a dark maduro of the dimensions 5 x 50-52. Nice smell and construction. A fairly soft cigar though.

As soon as it was fully lit, the cigar was fogging out the room. Had to open the window.  Started mellow and burned cool. Almost too easy of a draw.

After the half way point, the strength increased dramatically. What was a very mellow smooth flavor began to develop a slight bite. Still very tasty however.

My guess is a Don Diego?


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Third cigar from hungsolos selection. I will send you the pic of which one it is.
> 
> Looked like a dark maduro of the dimensions 5 x 50-52. Nice smell and construction. A fairly soft cigar though.
> 
> ...


That, my friend was a Flor de Oliva Maduro Robusto. Those have to be one of the BEST bang-for-buck cigars you can get your hands on!

I picked up five toros today at lunch while I was out of the office. 

Good try on the Don Diego, though. They are quite similar. The Don Diegos don't really change profiles like the FdO and I like that part a lot.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Arent yall supposed to be on Blind Review 3 now...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I have to agree with you. Those Flor de Oliva Maduro Robustos are a great deal. I just got a 5-pack of Flor de Oliva Grand Cameroons. Can't wait to try them.



PaulHag said:


> Arent yall supposed to be on Blind Review 3 now...


This horse isn't dead yet.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Currently smoking the last cigar from hunsolo's blind review package.

It is a lovely looking stick. 5 x 48? rectangular box pressed. Probably EMS wrapper of Honduran origin. Mild-medium bodied.

The construction is great. Wrapper is nice and smooth with minimal veins. The draw is a tad tight, but still very smokable.

My guess.... No idea. Baccarat? I don't think they have boxed pressed cigars though.


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Currently smoking the last cigar from hunsolo's blind review package.
> 
> It is a lovely looking stick. 5 x 48? rectangular box pressed. Probably EMS wrapper of Honduran origin. Mild-medium bodied.
> 
> ...


The box pressed one may be a Sancho Panza Quixote. Damn fine cigar for such a small one.

Here's a picture of the cigars I sent to Jeff. From left to right:

Montecristo #4 (ISOM)
Sancho Panza Quixote
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfection X
Flor de Oliva maduro robusto










Hope you liked 'em!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think I need to smoke a lot more cigars to hone my skills. 

_Montecristo #4 (ISOM)
Sancho Panza Quixote
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfection X
Flor de Oliva maduro robusto_

My favorite was the Arturo Fuente, then the Montecristo, then the Flor de Oliva. The Sancho Panza was a pepper explosion, which I didn't care for.

Thanks hungsolo. They were a great selection for me to try and name.


----------

